# Poor Responders : Part 76



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, happy chatting


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyyy me first


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

And me second... That's a first! 

Thank you dakota


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

hi ladies anybody chatting tonight? I am in the lounge.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chat starts at 9pm in room PR!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

checking in


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello - I am up for the chat room at 9pm - but could someone tell me how to get there?!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

You click on Chat which is top of the page and will take you to the lounge, then click on PR. Hope that works.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi girls, just marking the thread, feeling a bit quiet and tired tonight so may not chat. 

Anne - great news sweetheart, that sounds like a great E2 level.

Sam - thanks for message, sorry I was with a client and then I dashed straight to yoga, hopefully speak tomorrow, thank you for being lovely as usual  

Nix - I decided to fly in/ fly out in the end, really wanted to be in my own bed, sorry I will not see you but this way you can get fighting fit, we can both get our tx out the way and we can go for those cocktails, mind you you will have to have a virgin one  

Laura hon - I would love to come see you for that cake and chiplet time, i just keep being plagued with problems that take up all my bloody fridays, this week I have to go to paris, next week may be in tx, hopefully before they all start walking anyway   

Ali - big hugs to you, you are brilliant!! My last pill is friday.....

Sorry not more chatty - feeling a bit low and having some bad negative thoughts as my tx draws nearer and nearer. Need an early night.

Love and kisses to my special girls xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi girls,

Feeling rather exhausted so I won't be there for the chat tonight (sorry for being c.rap)

night night,

pix xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nite nite pixie have a good snooze 

Ally     hunny, im the same at the mo, feeling low and thinking why am i bothering again  Hope u feel better 2moz hunny 

Hi ali beachy and zuri and hi to everyone else.

Think im gonna have an early nite too.  Catchya tomoz girlies

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

just keeping the thread!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Just marking the thread...x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I dont think i can load the chat page??   it just says please wait while page is loading but it does nothing and I waited the whole time i was in the bath.

Pixie -   hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better in the morning.

Ally -   to you too.  Hope an early night will help you to feel more positive in the morning.     You are bound to have some negative feelings right now, especially considering what you have been through over the last few months.  And now with another tx approaching, Ben away (but almost home), the housing issues etc you are not super-human and its bound to take its toll.  However, you are pretty bloomin' amazing and you will get through this, giving it your best shot.  Think positively - third time lucky  .  The Lister will use the info from the last cycle to better inform them on your tx this time.  Push those nasty, negative thoughts away..... personally, I dont think i will be any more or less heart-broken if this doesn't work which ever way i approach it so i am willing it to be successful.     All easier said than done I know. 

You stop the pill Friday....Which are protocol you on?  I start injecting Saturday.  Perhaps our appointments will coincide and we can have a face to face chin wag  

Sam - its is wierd how the protocols vary and I am not sure why either.  I must admit I was concerned about mine as PR's do seem to agree that LP do not get as positive a response as SP's.  However, I spoke to a second cons - Raef Faris - and he was pretty insistent that there is not that much difference in the protocol results for POF and said it is more about getting the drugs right.  What have you learnt from the info you have collected then?  My protocol is called the OCP LD21 protocol.  Pill, then 7 days sniffing then half the sniffing dose while stimming with 300 Menopur then trigger with Ovitrelle.  Hope your visitors got fed in the end.  

Jen - really pleased to hear that your dad is responding well to his tx.  So sorry to read about your ex-colleague.  That is so so sad.    Good luck to you with the   

Donkey - hope you are taking things very easy  

Hi to everone else - need to catch up properly now, esp as I cant come and chat with you all.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- love the new pics x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy cow I have just realised I have been injecting the wrong amount of Suprecur (Buserelin). The bottle from the Lister phamacy has 0.5ml written on it as have the first notes from the nurse but as I was just about to pass on protocol info to Ali I noticed that Jaya's schedule says 0.2ml and the second nurses schedule says 0.2ml also so basically I have screwed up or rather they have screwed up. Does anyone have any idea what the implications of this might be?

In a panic.

Missy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gosh - I'm not too sure, but I'm sure if you call Jaya in the morning she'll reassure you. How long have you been jabbing?

Hello everyone else! I'm off to bed, so just popping in. Was sick as a dog last night after undercooking my salmon. Bleargh.

TTFN!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Missy - firstly don't panic. There is nothing you can do about it until you talk to the doc tomorrow, it will likely be fine. The Lister messed up and gave me the wrong protocol last year too, which I was really upset about as I thought it showed they were disorganised.  I think sometimes they change their mind about what to give you so maybe it's ok if you inject a different dose, kind of splitting hairs. I bet if you call them tomorrow - make sure you speak with a doctor not a nurse, and I bet they tell you it's ok. 

Ali I don't have much on my little spreadsheet yet, I do have a lot of people to chase down though, just need to take the time to do it. Did Dr Raef actually use the words POF with you Or did he say low ovarian reserve.

Ally & Kate       Please try to be positive girls. It's so hard to look at the bigger picture, this cycle may go well - we know it does for some women with low amh - and even if it doesn't it's not the last cycle or last option you have to try. Try to take the pressure off, and not to think of this cycle as the end of the road ok, it's important of course, but if it doesn't work out it's not the end of the line.

Laura - warms my heart to see a photo of the trips.  Awwwww, Im so happy for you.

exhausted gals so off to bed now.
sam xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh hi Mir ! When I left you were sick from a bad kebab, now it's the bad salmon. Poor you and food poisoning!

yyyaaaaawwwwwwnnn, me bed.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sam - no, I think Dr Raef said low ovarian reserve.  Me being lazy with my typing!  Sorry.  Night xx

Is everyone in the chat room having a lovely time?


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Miranda/ Sam. Will call Jaya first thing. I have definitely done it wrong though as the second sheet from a different nurse confirms what Jaya had written so it was just the first nurse somehow messing it up. I have taken more in 3 shots than I was meant to take in 8 days! Hopefully they can adjust my meds to sort it out somehow. I hope my ovaries come back from this - that is my main panic that they will just pack in once and for all. Grrrr so annoyed with that nurse.

Missy


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - thanks for having us this afternoon  - was so lovely to see you and the chips - they were incredibly well-behaved weren't they! although it was still a fairly constant round of feeding/winding and cuddling!  did get an idea though of what it must be like for you when you are on your own and they are all hungry at the same time! They are absolutely adorable, enjoyed it so much and am in awe of you, you are doing so brilliantly, you are amazing! 

*Anne* - fab news re your follies  - is all looking very promising - go girl! good luck   

Just wanted to add re the bone marrow donor stuff - I joined the Anthony Nolan register about 11 years ago and it was SO easy to do - all you have to do is fill in a form and then they send you a blood test kit which you take to wherever you usually have a blood test locally (GP/hosp/clinic etc) they take a bottle of blood and send it all off in a pre-paid/freepost envelope. Once you are on the register all you have to do is let them know if/when you move/if your contact details change. I have never been called on to be a donor in all that time but would be so happy to help someone if I could, the new methods they use mean it is usually no longer a painful thing to do and they pay all of your expenses/time off work/travel expenses to another country if required etc. If anyone is interested take a look at http://www.anthonynolan.org.uk/donating/ - all of us ladies here are so hardcore  and so used to needles etc we really have no excuse not to go give a little bottle of blood! 

Lots of    to anyone who needs one 

Lots of    to anyone who needs it. 

Gonna go sort the list out as we are now on a new thread! 

Steph xx



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - starting soon January/February 2009*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently downregging*Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP Lister - currently on pill for tx starting February '09*Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - currently stimming - EC ??/01/09*Elinor*6th IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09 *Lainey-Lou*5th IVF - LP - London/Cyprus - Jan/Feb 2008 - currently downregging *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - EC ??/??/09*Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC 15/01/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/01/09*Zuri*
1st IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC 28/01/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 - testing 03/02/09  *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - planning next cycle Feb '09 IM Barc'a*Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due ??/??/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya all,

Steph -was lovely to have you and thanks for the chips!    They always good for guests they started running around swearing after you'd gone!  

I had a result tonight, I let tim have long snooze when he got home as he has a cold and then I went up for a snooze as usual before I start my night at about 10pm and he didn't wake me til 3am and they had all been fed and put down too! So I just had to giveEd another bottle (little piggy!) and hav a cuppa and now can get back to bed before they wake again.  

Hope you all had fun in the cht room.

XX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning to everyone!!

Steph - thanks for updating the list - that must be pretty much a full-time job on here!!

Laura - posting at 4am!   You are hardcore!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning.. just popping in to say hello, off out for the day with my friend for a spa day and then she's staying over so not around much..it's the start of my birthday celebrations (not that I'm that bothered about birthdays... )


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Beach - spa day sounds perfect.  Hope you have a relaxing time.  When is your birthday?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh beach that sounds lovely, you have a fab time. Have a massage for me!

Dilema time, my sister has offered to have all the pickles on Friday night.... too soon?  I obviously trust my sister to lok after them but not sure I want them away from me just yet.  Tim thinks we should make the most of offers go out for a nice meal and have a nice nights sleep...    I just feel like I'm palming them off and they are still weeny.  What do you girls think?

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Ali- its Sat

Laura- why not compromise and ask your sister to bbaysit at yours, you two go out then come home to the trips, that way you get time alone with Tim but yet you're home during the night.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My sister has kids herself so not sure she would want them out til late at my house.  I think she offering more for me geting sme sleep than me going out for a meal. Oh I dunno, I'll pnder it over the day!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mmm not an easy one...maybe you could leave it till they get a little older, you probably won't sleep wondering how they're doing...x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no! When is your birthday Beachie? Why is it not showing on my ********? 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahaha! Missed your post about it being Saturday...

Consider the card in the post!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

laurab said:


> Steph -was lovely to have you and thanks for the chips!  They always good for guests they started running around swearing after you'd gone!
> XX


   Hey supermama  how are you this morning! You and Tim seem to make an excellent Trip-Tag Team  How lovely of your sister to make that offer. It must be hard, thinking of leaving them, even just for a night, but I wouldn't think of it as palming them off at all. It would be a well deserved break. And if it really does just feel like it's too soon, you could always do the compromise Beachy suggested and just have an evening out instead. It doesn't have to be a late one either, so hopefully your sis would be ok bringing her kids to yours...?

Hiya Steph and thanks for the list !

Hey Beachy - just in case my fab memory does it's normal thing, let me just wish you a very  for Sat from now! Sorry you're not really feeling in the mood for it just now, maybe once your mate gets there, you'll start feeling better?    

Hi Jen, so sorry to hear about your ex-colleague, poor woman and her poor family...  . Good luck with the BMS hon!

Missy - please try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!) but I'm sure the clinic will get everything cleared up for you when you speak to them today   

Mira -  sorry you've been ill again  What is this with you and the food poisoning?! Is it some weird post pregnancy diet that you're trying out? You should go for the Jamaican method of cooking which is basically overcook everything. My mum and I have decided we're going to open a Jamaican restaurant and call it, "If it bun, it dun" (translation for non-Yardies, "if it's burnt, then it's cooked"  )

Right, sorry no more persos and love to everyone but must shoot! Today is the first day of my new exercise programme. I looked at myself properly in the mirror yesterday and realised that my body shape looks more like my 61 year old mother's than my usual self so I've decided that I'm going to do at least some from of exercise everyday. My original plan was to go for a long brisk walk mid-morning. However it is now chucking it down with rain so I'm going to bring out my little step machine thingie instead. Boring as hell but better than sitting around getting lardier by the second! And if I crank up the Ipod it might be fun!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning ladies

Hope everyone is well

Hello Anne, Ally, Alli, Pixie, Fishface, Kate and anyone else I have forgotten

Laura - hard decision to make re your babies, i suppose it must still feel very soon to be leaving them but also maybe it will be good for you to make that first move so that you don't always feel this way in the future? Its hard to comment as I have no idea what it must fl like leaving your babies for the first time

Not much to report from me today, feeling a bit better than yesterday when i just felt miserable all day, having lots of twinges today and woke up with mildly painful trapped wind symptoms

Can anyone tell me why baths are not recommended? I have just had one but not too hot as I just felt it would sooth my tummy, if we are advised to use hot water bottles on tummy then why is a bath not advised?

Got acupuncture this afternoon, feel really embarrassed about going again as my burn scab looks horrendous now!! but I still can't feel a thing, it looks like it should be very painful but isn't! no doubt it will be another scar to add to the other numerous ones on my tummy!

Z


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can lend you my dogs Nix! They won't let you sit on yer bumcheeks - they just stare at you till you take them out.

Ugh, yeah, maybe overcooked would have been better in this instance - but there's nothing worse than dry salmon. I still feel rank, two days later. Thing is, you're meant to be able to eat salmon pretty raw, so there must have been something up with it anyway. Ew.

The sun's come out here - sure it'll be out in gay Paree soon.

Zuri - baths aren't recommended in the 2WW, but apart from that you can wallow to your heart's content!

Hi Bobbi and Laura!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ahhh ok Miranda, durr i thought it was whilst stimming also! I should pay more attention to what I read!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

It feels like there are night and day shifts on this thread I am definitely doing the day shifts!   

Pretty busy at work and not a happy bunny as haven’t been sleeping well lately and feeling rather exhausted –   sorry no personals.

Missyg: I just wanted to know how you got on hun? Did you manage to speak to someone at the Lister? Hope it’s all OK, let us know when/if you get chance.

Hello Miranda, Zuri, Bobbi, Nix, Beach...  

Lots of love to all the lovely ladies, chips, bumps, buns etc.     

Pixie xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Pix!

Sorry to hear you're feeling zapped right now - weirdly, pre-tx you think the really hard bit is going through it all, but it's actually the aftermath that's so hard.

Did I read you're going for it again soon?

Zuri - it's only after they've punctured your ovaries at EC because that's when you could theoretically get an infection - it's nothing to do with heat or encouraging implantation or anything.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yo Pix, Bobbi and Zuri! (so much for the step machine, I'll go in a min honest!) 

Mira - re the salmon, I remember reading somewhere that the stuff they use for sushi is supposed to be EXTRA fresh. The older it gets, bacteria forms that is only killed by thorough cooking, which is why you shouldn't just buy any old salmon in the supermarket and make your own sushi.  Or summink like that anyway...

How's Bob the Smiler?

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Miranda 

How are you? I hope you feel better today  

I had the result of the AMH and the level is 3.48 which I know is not good. Don't think the Priory will treat me so may have to look elsewhere or go back to Spain. Oh how I wish I was 30 not 40  

Rachel x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Ally- Ah hun, sorry you're feeling low, I know the problem with your flat must be a terrible stress and disruption but you're gonna need a house soon hun for the extra room for your new baby     

kate- Hunny hunny, there is every point in bothering. You ARE going to be a mummy and a lovely one at that. Ok hun?
Hope you're feeling a little brighter today  


Zuri- Hi hun. Twinges- tell me about em - my stomach feels like it's a stone heavier and there's some crazy stuff I can feel going on in my ovaries ,. I will have bloods yes at each scan. Are you taking Cetrotide jabs too?  

Pixie- How you today hun, less tired?  

Miranda- Blimey hun, are you better now?  

Laura- 100% you are not palming the chips off, as Nix said - look at it as a well deserved break and some time for you and Tim. I can imagine it's hard to leave thme though too  

Nix- Good for you hun, always makes you feel so good after exercise. I have a fff'd up left knee that has started playing up real bad the last couple of weeks but will all my baby making (or lack of rather   ) it has been put  to the bottom of list  

Ali- hello hun, what dose of Menopur ar you gonna be on from Sautrday? How you feeling today?

    Steph, Bobbi, NikkiW, Sam, LJ Angel, Popsi, Beachy, Nikki2008, Nat, Lainey, Donkey, Pink, Lucy, Swinny, Fishy, Rachel, Elinor


Started my cetrotide last night and it was a bit different to do than the Menopur - I freaked a little and pretty much ended up passing out   . I will do better tonight. 

Oh, by the way- I had a large poo at the hospital yesterday - I think "it" was heard by the receptionists        

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning Miranda   No planned tx in near future but as of next cycle I will be on cycle monitoring with the Jin’s doctor in London. I spoke to the doctors at the Jin and also my previous consultant and this is the best way forward for me as it seems.   for more follicles in the next few months so I can get started again. What do you think? 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix & Rachel-


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is that pmol/L or ng/L Rachel?

Nix - interesting re the salmon - will have to poach the living daylights out of it next time. 
I can't stand Carribean food! (well, the stuff I've tried anyway) It's everything that makes me ill. I remember my boyf at the time playing at a pub in Brixton and the landlady bringing out HOOVES to eat. Hooves!  

Having said that, Mica Paris's grub on Come Dine With Me looked ok - a lot less greeeezy than I tried in Londres.

Anne - I love big poos! One of my favourite things in life.

Pix - that sounds great! That way you'll get the very best cycle possible.

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Miranda 

It's pmol. What difference does it make?! Sorry for the questions. The AMH is new to me! 

Rachel x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well Caitlin is 3 weeks old today and am coming on here a bit emabarrassed that it has taken me so long to post sorry!!

Thanks for all your messages and well wishes- DH was chuffed to bits with all your responses and took great delight in showing them all to me while we were still in hospital

Sine we have been at home I have been pretty rubbish at finding time to log on- when Caitlin is asleep I seem to be too busy eating or sleeping myself!!

All I can say Laura is that you are more than a Supermum you are amazing- how do you do it??- I agree with Beachy I would say take any offers of help- but I agree with you it does feel strange handing baby over- have just had my Mum and Dad here for a few days and they took Caitlin into their bed this morning to let me have some extra sleep and I found myself lying there feeling guilty instead of sleeping!!

Well what can I say- words cannot really describe all the emotions I have gone through the last few weeks- and as Caitlin is about to wake for her next feed need to be quick but here goes.....

She is amazing and the most precious thing in the world to us- cannot imagine life now without her- and all I wish is that I could wave a magic wand so that all you girls currently undergoing treatment or recovering from unsuccessful cycles get to experience it once day

My emotions have been all over the place and I know people are thinking baby blues etc- but they do not seem to realise that this time last year I was depressed thinking this would never happen and look at me now-deppressed no- emotional wreck yes- but not making any excuses for that!!

Lots of love and luck to you all- sorry for lack of personals- hope to pop back later to try to catch up with what has been happening!!

Jenxxx

P.S. can someone remind me how to change my signature??


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Morning ladies - am off this afternoon to have my hair coloured, so i thought i'd better check in with you all now  

Sam - enjoy having your friends over, we'll keep until they're gone  

Steph/Laura - you meetup sounded lovely, wish we all lived in the village and could see each over, hurry up and get it ready Ally  

Ally - keep strong and focussed hun, it'll be worth it in the end   

Laura - the new pic of the chiplets is just scrummy, they have grown so much  

Mir - oh dear, you aren't having much luck with food at the mo are you  

Beachy - happy birthday for saturday hun, how old will you be  

Nix - can you exercise for me too, i've got such a spare tyre hanging over my jeans today  

Pixie - not surprised you're not sleeping hun, with all you've been through recently  

Missy - any news from the Lister  

Kate -  

Rachel - keep your pecker up  

Anne - i'm sure the receptionists have heard it all before, i have to go everytime i get to the clinic, you just get so nervous  

Jennig - oh that was lovely   Well done hun, enjoy everything about her  

Right, lunch in a mo and then i'm off to get brightened up


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Anne no I'm not taking Cetrotide just Gonal f 150 and Menopur 75 - what is Cetrotide? are you doing the jabs yourself? hubby went to the pub AGAIN after work last night and a threw a bit of a hissy and said if he was not home by 9 i'd do my own injection, thank god he came home by 9!! when i started thinking about it i just knew i'd struggle to do it myself!

Anne - like your poo story!!!  

Pix - sorry you feeling rubbish and not sleeping well, I imagine the stress and strain of your last treatment then the disappointment must all be catching up on you now, maybe you just need to take some time out and have some 'me' time

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jen- Lovely to hear from you - Caitlin is adorable and your DH sounds like the happiest man in the world  
If you go to profile then profile forum information scroll down then change there - remember to save change at the bottom to update


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just checking in, nothing exciting is happening in donkey world today - just moved from the bed to sofa.  I had to hide in bed with the cats from the cleaner this morning.  DH was working from home and told her not to bother with our room.

Pixie, Ally, Kate        sorry you're feeling so low.

Miranda hope you feel better soon - food poisoning is horrible   i bet you won't eat salmon for a long time  

Anne things seem to be growing well  

Missy have you phoned the clininc - what did they say?  

Fishy i was going to have my hair coloured today (my roots are a disgrace   ) but cancelled and having it next week - I don't feel like facing the world just yet.  Hope it makes you feel like a new woman!  

Nix however loud you turn up the ipod it still doesn't make exercise exciting  

Laura the chiplets sound adorable and you sound so organised and in control  

rachel i hope things work out  

Bye for now
donks xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Donkey -   i hope your cleaner didn't think DH had another woman in there  

How you feeling hun


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Anne- have changed it but cannot seem to save changes?? I am probably just being stupid but cannot find the save change button can ony find 'change profile' option at bottom of page and seems to crash every time I choose that??


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh might have worked now- posting to test!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Laura it's emotionally hard to go out and leave them, but other than your emotions there is absolutely no problem with it. Your sister will be fine, the chiplets will be fine, you should go and enjoy yourself! Personally I'd take the sleep option!
Beach - have a good spa. And happy birthday for Saturday if I don't get back by then.
Pix - sorry your feeling low. Me too hugs to you!
Jennig - Congratulations!!! Caitlin is a beautiful name, I'm so happy for you! You give us all hope!! Bless this baby forever from all of us on the PR thread! 
Fish - enjoy your hair appointment. Are you dying gold-fish? I know bbaaaddddddddd

Rachel - I'm sorry about your low amh. PMol is one measure, the lister use ug/L. You divide the pmol measure by 7.14 to get the ug/L measure. Remember that mine is 0.1ug/L, so 0.7pmol, much lower than yours, and I was pregnant in November last year - I also sent out lots of links of very low amh women like me who have babies so, I don't think yours is too bad. Links below! On this thread Miranda had Robert with AMH of 0.69. Hey and look at Jennig with her AMH of 0.5 and baby Caitlin! 
Lady FSH 124, no periods for 1 year, diagnosed POF, fell pregnant and had a baby.
http://community.babycenter.com/talk/a2761715/hi_new_to_this_group_introduction_-_long_story
The one follicle baby with Jaya
http://www.ivfworld.com/topic.php?id=81323
Ally sent me this, A lady who had 0.1 or 0.2 AMH and got pregnant at 40 at the Lister.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116054.msg1648954#msg1648954
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155373.0;topicseen, amh not known. High fsh 42year old woman conceived naturally using a book using TCM methods
Lady whose AMH went up on DHEA from 0.6 to 0.9 as did her antral count - dramatically!
http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165339.0
katherine1907, Had baby girl

Sometimes we all need to be reminded of these stories.
Hi Zuri, Donks, Ally, Anne, Natasha, Mir, Steph and all the other ladies xxx

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry guys,  this is hard to read. 


I wrote this in another doc and posted it in - (I'm sick of losing big posts), but it seems to have lost all my punctuation and spacing. 

Sam


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Just popping by to mark the thread and say hi to everyone.  Af being a complete cow, very heavy and painful so feel crap, plus ate a very large toblerone last nite and felt like a lardbucket this morning 

Hi laura, miranda, anne, donkey, zuri, sam, rachel(try the lister) fishy bobbi ali27 ally pixie natasha and everyone else.  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I love carribean food and big poos!!!

Bobbi - Beth has her eyes open, Ed is leaning on his sisters and Cerys is the big lump on the right!

Rachel - Pah... only a number honey.  Did you get eggs on your last cycle with own eggies? You tking DHEA?  I assume with this testing you are planning a cycle with own eggs this time?

Jen - Yes its amazing isn't it.  We did it girl!

Nix - Supermum!! Ha! This morning I lined them all up on a pillow ready for a triple feed and when I came back withthe bottles Beth had turned and found Eddy's nose and thought it was a nipple and was sucking it really hard... little Ed looked rather bemuzed by it!  If they could talk I'mnot sure they would be voting for me in the best mum compo!

Mir - Talking of compo's... did Bob win his little good looking fella compo?

Right we are off to registar the bubs at 3, only 10 mins away but I think I should start getting them ready! Everything takes so long these days!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good to hear from you Jen!

I remember so well feeling absolutely all over the place emotionally the first few weeks - it's completely normal! And lying there feeling guilty when someone else takes over - normal too!
Gawd, we haven't had a night out together yet. We were going to a couple of weeks ago, then Pete broke down in the car he had bought from Bristol and everything was jiggered again.

If you go to Profile at the top, then click 'Forum profle information' and there's a box where you put your stuff before - you can alter it there.

Rachel - Pmol is the measurement you get when you Google it. The Lister's is ng/L, so you divide it by 7.4 to get that - yours is 0.48, very similar to mine when I fell pregnant. It's only a number, after all...
Get on that DHEA gurl! Though the idea of me telling a mod to take TERRIBLE TERRIBLE DRUGS THAT WILL MAKE YOU GROW A BEARD, of course, didn't happen.  

Laura - hee! Robert used to like sucking noses. I haven't checked the compo, but I haven't had an email, so...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir/ Jen - When you register them do you have to take any ID or just the letters from the hosp?

Rachel - Ignore Mir... I DID get a huge hair on my chin with DHEA so be careful!! I did get  3 babies though so I guess its just a cross I will have to bear?  (is that the right kind of bear??)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OOoooops- I seem to have just ordered takeaway Pizza for lunch, but I am having chicken dippers and my bro is having the pizza so not so bad eh


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely pic Laura - why have I only just seen this up until a few mins ago your old pic was still showing, maybe its my browser - can everyone see my new pic yet?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep Z, your little doggie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm having a fish finger sarnie.  

Where is LJ?? She not been on for ages, or have I missed her?

Zuri - It does that sometimes like there is some sort of delay for some users.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm yes Laura noticed that before, i was reading people saying love the new pic laura so went back searching on the last thread thinking I missed a post with some pics on


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- LJ posted yesterday on the part 75 i think


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Laura- only phoned to make appt to register Caitlin a few days ago and earliest they could do was 4th Feb!!

But I did ask what I needed to take along and they said nothing only leters from hospital and to be able to give them your and dad's details as per the info you get from hospital

Am also having problems uploading pic- crashes everytime I try to add it to my profile- any ideas why this happens??


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi gals - I really should be with my friends and not googling around. But I found this and couldn't help but send it on - as I know some of you girls like new research as much as me.

http://www.highfshinfo.com/#whatsonthehorizon

"In Vitro Maturation (IVM). IVM is a process in which egg retrieval is done much earlier in the cycle - antral follicles rather than mature follicles are retrieved. Then they are matured outside of the body, fertilized, and then transferred back into the woman's body. This process appears to hold a lot of promise for so-called poor responders and may provide other options for women with DOR. Below are some links with more information: "

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/markets/europe/article1265106.ece

There is a Danish clinic currently doing this, has produced 400 babies, but they are selective about who they treat at the moment (age <35, enough antrals to grab eggs). Maybe if we all offer to pay what we are paying here in London they will give us a bash.

/links


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I thought I had posted on here already this morning but must have done it onto the Lister thread - can't keep up on both! The Lister said not to worry and just to reduce the amount tonight to 0.2 ml and continue as normal so still starting Menopure 300 iu shots on Monday. I don't suppose there is anything else they can say as what is done is done but as I have been told to only expect about 2 eggs I was just worried those won't even show up now with all this suppression going on. Anyway what do I know - nothing really! I just went into major meltdown for no reason apparently - doesn't take much when you think this could be your only chance and you might have just screwed it up! Anyway thanks so much for all your responses/thoughts they did help.

Anne - I know that loo at the Lister as the other more privately located one is out of order! It is one of those toilets you have bad dreams about where the loo is about a mile away from the door and you sit down then can't remember if you locked the door and if it opens the entire reception area will be peering in at you!!   Anyway you made me laugh out loud which I needed and gave me an excuse to use these little fellas   

I remember doing cetrotide when I did a natural cycle at Create - it was like injecting a bee sting. Can't remember what it is for though - I don't have it on my cycle list this time.

Good work Sam listing all those positive AMH links. As my signature says I got pregnant with my low AMH even though I did miscarry it is still positive that it happened at all. Thanks for your PM and hope you got my rather long reply. Just seen your last post as I was writing this - looks v. interesting will have a look. 

Hi Jen - I am new on here but just wanted to say congratulations to you.

Happy resting Donkey. You can watch lots of crap daytime tv - heaven!

Nix I love Caribbean food but wouldn't have a clue how to make it myself - I have a very strange low sodium diet (around same time as POF dx got told I have Menieres disease so no salt in diet, actually don't believe I have Menieres disease and think it is all a hormonal issue but can't prove it until give up trying with my own eggs and go on HRT) so have to make everything I eat from scratch so can't buy any shop bought sauces - I get very jealous on here with everyone saying what takeaways they are having - I haven't had a takeaway for over a year!! What are the spices for jerk chicken? Spicey rice n peas - yummmm.

Lots of love and luck to everyone.

Missy x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Missy

I replied to your very long PM- thanks so much for sharing that with me......

You mentioned "estrogen priming" protocol done in the US for low ovarian reserve prompted some intense googling from me - it's very very interesting for us PR girls. Thanks so much for sending that..... ladies I'm sending you what I've found so far, you have missy to thank for this as I'd never heard of estrogen priming before now.

For those who like new research, read on.   Must must go spend time with my friends who are staying!!

Estogen Priming
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15672973?dopt=AbstractPlus

Very high FSH, no periods, failure to have withdrawal period after progesterone, no antrals on scan, small ovaries "extremely" high FSH - estrogen priming protocol resulted in a baby.

PURPOSE: To attempt ovulation induction in a woman with premature ovarian failure who had very high serum follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) levels (e.g., 164 mIU/ml) by merely using ethinyl estradiol without gonadotropins. METHODS: Ethinyl estradiol (20-40 microg) was used to lower serum FSH. Monitoring of follicular maturation was performed using sonography to determine follicle size and serum estradiol. Progesterone vaginal suppositories (200 mg twice daily) were used following demonstration of oocyte release from the follicle. RESULTS: Follicle maturation and ovulation was achieved in six of ten treatment cycles. A clinical pregnancy occurred in the ninth treatment cycle and a live delivery of a healthy baby occurred.

CONCLUSIONS: Despite small ovaries, amenorrhea, and failure to have withdrawal menses following progesterone, absence of antral follicles on initial ultrasound, and consistently extremely high serum FSH, ovulation and pregnancy is possible by merely lowering the serum FSH.

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Pregnancies in women with FSH (mIU/ml) of 143 and 127 using estrogen priming.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10920090?dopt=AbstractPlus
Three pregnancies despite elevated serum FSH and advanced age: case report.Check JH, Check ML, Katsoff D.

The University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey, Robert Wood Johnson Medical School at Camden, Cooper Hospital/University Medical Center, USA. [email protected]

Although the transfer of fertilized donor oocytes is the most efficacious mode of conception for infertile women with hypergonadotrophism associated with incipient or apparent ovarian failure, there are many individuals who, for religious, ethical, or personal reasons, would prefer to try to conceive with their own oocytes. The three cases presented here represent extremes to date for (i) highest serum FSH concentration in a woman with incipient ovarian failure (n = 2), and (ii) the oldest woman with apparent overt ovarian failure (n = 1) to have successful pregnancies. All three cases were treated for only a short time with pharmacological dosages of ethinyl oestradiol with luteal phase support with progesterone. The peak FSH (mIU/ml) in cases 1 and 2 was 143 and 127 respectively. The precedents set in these cases can help physician-patient consultation when patients enquire whether there is a certain critical FSH concentration above which pregnancy is not possible or an age over which successful pregnancy could not be achieved even if ovulation despite ovarian failure was possible.

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm busy at work but can't help but read 

Sam: I read about IVM in the Daily Mail (not that I'm a Daily mail reader!) a couple of days ago. They featured a family with twins and the headline was something like, oh I just found the link - see below

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-489507/The-IVM-babies-Twins-Britain-born-using-new-safer-fertility-technique.html

I'd love to look into this further, will do some more surfing 
Thanks for your kind words honey&#8230;it's lovely to have you back. 

Anne: I feel knackered hun. I go to bed early etc but can't get good night's sleep.  I keep finding myself waking up during the night worrying about things. It's time to restart the acu I reckon. How are you sweetie? 

Anyone heard from Missyg?

Pixie xxx

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh sorry – just seen your post Missy. I’m glad it’s all OK.


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Pixie, I'm here!!!   Oh just seen youv'e seen me!! When I saw your post I thought I must have posted on the Lister thread again and went into panic mode - doesn't take much at the minute - must be the overdose of suprecur!!!!

Missy xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- thank god hun    

Pix- I'm ok hun. You are a littlle worrier like me aren't you


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

bobbi - i had the wake ups with DHEA for the first few weeks, I was honestly thinking I'd have to give it up.  It does settle down though, but it took me a few weeks to start sleeping normally again.

I have a rule that I don't take mine later than 3pm in the day. So 50mg with breaky, 25mg with lunch.

Pix- I do that too, go to sleep, wake up, then can't switch my brain off.  I now try to watch interesting tv before bed, (currently hooked on entourage which I bought from amazon, then if I wake up I'm only allowed to think about things that don't relate to me - so I only let myself think about entourage and when my brain starts wandering, I force myself to think about the silly soaps again.

Sxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just marking thread ladies and off to Mum's for weekend so have a good one and catch you all next week

SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.highfshinfo.com/

/links


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie as just got all my blood test results from Doc, 

I have FSH7.7 but my Oestradiol was way high at 134, apparently mr google says that an elevated Oest level can artificially reduce FSH hence masking poor ovarian reserve!

Guess thats why I'm a poor responder and infact my consistent good level FSH is actually a lie! 


Guess I'll have to wait for lister's AMH and verdict
Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Totally hun, I wish I could just let things go.   I sometimes think this might be one of the reasons I have the IF issue. 

Bobbi: Did you have fun with DH yesterday?  

Sam: I watch every single light hearted/cheesy soap I come across but still nothing!!   Now you said it, I reckon DHEA is not helping though cos I’d have given a break during 2ww and started again with higher dose (100mg) and I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening around 8pm with my meal.   Maybe I should reduce it to 75mg and only take it in the morning or afternoon. 

Hi Purple  

sipping my Starbucks hot chocolate as I type and it feels gooooood!! 

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- Hun, sorry about your results hun but we're all here for you.
have a lovely time with your mom xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Anne    ,

Hello Pix   
Hey Bobbi,     not even had it done yet   have first app with Lister 2nd feb, had all other tests done through GP but he couldn't do that one so I'm sure they will take sample next monday.

Enjoy your weekend ladies, My DH and my Brother are off to Amsterdam for the weekend, so I'm up keeping my mum and SIL company   Got Gymnastics with my 3year old neice on sat and football with 10 year old nephew Sunday! 

Should be lovely

Hugs to all and enjoy whatever you're doing

Sx ^


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purple did you have day 3 FSH, E2 & LH? As far as I know E2 being high is good as it shows ovulation from the previous cycle if the blood is taken on day 2 or 3.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes  Pix  I hope your info is right and mine's just DR Google playing up   results as follows

Day 2, FSH 7.7 IU/L
         LH 3.0 IU/L
         Serum Oestradiol level 134 pmol/L
         TSH normal
         Serum prolactin normal
day 21 serum progesterone 34.8nmol/L

All other hep b/c HIV rubella etc normal

Thanks Bobbi, yes it was my brothers 30th last week and he's desperate to go but SIL never wanted him to go with mates on stag do's etc, but she trusts my DH so they are off this weekend! I'm sure he'll be ain a state next week bless him


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purple this doesn't look bad at all hun. I remember my E2 being a lot higher than this. I can't remember the exact figure for progesterone but anything over 30 something shows ovulation and yours is high enough. Day 21 progesterone is only good for 28 days cycles, how long was yours? If yours was +/- 2 days then you wil have got a higher figure. xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - your oestradiol is fine!!  Dr. Google's references to a level of 50 or more masking a high FSH are referring to the pg/ml scale.  The pmol/l scale is totally different and you need to divide by 3.67 to make the conversion.  Hence your result of 134 is 36.51 on the pg/ml scale you are reading about on google - well below any possible "masking" range!  You are fine!!!!   This is very good news - you may just have been on a protocol that totally didn't suit you or something and that could be what has caused your poor response.  Wait and see what the Lister have to say and enjoy these good results!

Pixie - hello there sweetie!

Laura - yes I am here!  I did post a catch up post towards the end of the last thread cos I have been away.

Ally - I can understand it is really nerve wracking in the lead up to treatment.  Please know we are all behind you. 

Missy - glad you got the injections sorted out. 

Jennig - when he went to get the twins registered my brother-in-law had to phone me to ask me where my sister was born!!  she was in the hospital and he couldn't get hold of her and he couldn't remember!!  They have been married for 11 years!

Zuri - glad everything is going well

Bobbi - hello! 

anne - hi there!

Rachel - sorry you are low about your AMH result but, as Miranda says, it really isn't that bad!  Plus, as Sam says, there are plenty of stories of women with low AMH who get pg.  find yourself a good clinic and don't give up!

Fishy - hello!

Sam - lovely to have you back and to read all the links!

Nix - the food sounds yummy!

Miranda - hello!

I am a bit snowed at work cos haven't been back long but love to all, especailly those I have missed!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Just trying to keep up with you today  

Missy - u made me    with ur duplicate posts hun

Purple - like everyone says ur results dont seem as bad as you think hun 

Pixie - ooo i love a hot chocolate, think i may have to have one when i get home options lighter of course  I have had to stop the dhea it was giving me such bad headaches and also making me feel quite down about everything 

Anne - well done on the chicken nuggets i would just have scoffed the pizza   Good luck for scan tomoz hun, if you are down wednesday and feel up to a cuppa give me a shout. 

Laura - hmmm thats a hard one with the baby sitting hun   Tried to imagine if i was in ur shoes, started tittering to myself and everyone was looking at me like i was   

Bobbi - hello hunny - i find if i watch tele late nite i cant relax at all and end up tossing and turning for ages 

Rachel - hunny contact the lister they are the best i've looked at, and try not to worry too much i know its upsetting but its not the end  

Sam - hi hunny -wow u are a mine of information on here hun we have missed you so much. 

Hi jennig - lovely to have you dh and caitlin back with us 

Hello to lj, tash miranda steph tracey ally becka and everyone else, be back soon with some better personals, its a pain trying to do them here at work. 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post to keep this thread. I have only be away (from ff) for a couple of days and you have moved threads again.  I have just managed to read the last thread and will read this one tomorrow (I am going out tonight to meet Lainey to talk about pros and cons of donor eggs).

Sorry if I have missed any important news.  Will catch up tomorrow - you will probably be on another thread by then


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you everyone   All that info is great! I had tears when I saw how everyone had replied. This site is so fantastic. If I didn't have friends here I would have been stressing even more all day I am sure. Noone understands like a fellow ff'er. I have some people saying, 'but you look young so that's ok'. Err, well it's not ok is it! I might look young on the outside but it's what's going on on the inside that counts with fertility treatment!   

I am out at the moment but when I get back home I shall re-read all that you have written and take it in better. 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel- Glad you are ok hun  

Kate- A cuppa over at the Lister next Wed would be so funny- imagine   

Tracey- Please give lainey my love   
Have alovely night xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ladies, you have no idea how much you have reassured me! I wish I could give you all a big hug!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you, I will have a lovely relaxing weekend and look forward to my app at lister on the 2nd!

   to each and eveyone of you my little angels! Not sure I'd still be sane without you! Also DH sends his heartfelt thanks too because without you lot he would never get a momants peace or sanity   

Love ya all!!!!!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purp- Go have fun now sweetie


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - glad we could reassure on this!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Anne Hunny! I cannot believe how quick your cycle is going! Not long now till you get to EC & ET hey!

LJ Sweetie, ever the voice of knowledge! So glad you're back   

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - going all the way from london to brum just for a cuppa    

Purps - have a nice weekend hunny 

Rachel -     

I have got the trumpets tonight, poor dh every few minutes theres another ppaaaaarrrrrrppppp   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bobbi - eerrrmmm..................yes thats me hunny     Really cant help it tho think it must be my healthy diet all these veg i keep eating!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Keeping my head down ladies so sorry for not being more supportive, am here behind you all, promise  

Just popping on to say: 

Anne good luck for scan tomorrow?? It is tomorrow isn't it??  

Pix - how you doing hon? Cycle monitoring alongside maybe some chinese medicine sounds like a good idea for a few months till you get the ultimate antral count     

Kate - sorry you are feeling [email protected] too, just remember that that late AF will be really taking it all out of you, you will feel so so much better once she is on her way. As far as the toblerone is concerned, who cares, we are all allowed to fall on the chocolate from time to time aren't we!! 

Little Jen - glad to have you back and thanks for the kind words, I know you understand where I am coming from as you have seen this all before (twice!!) Good luck with jumping on DP.

Purps honey - I have a feeling the Lister are going to sort you out good and proper!! 

Ali hon - how do you manage to sound so together while I am a neurotic mess!! You are inspirational!! Yes it would be lovely to see you at the Lister, maybe we will all be there one day, seems to have become very popular on the PR thread!! 

Tracey - have a lovely time with Lainey and send her my love, I would love to hear about your conversation too.

Steph/ Laura - looks like you had a lovely time - saw the piccies on ******** - gorgeous - can't wait to get down there myself.

Natasha - are you okay hon - havent heard from you since you were feeling rubbish on the humira - hope your feeling better x

Sam - thanks honey for all the valuable info - lets hope the OCP has that effect on me for my next cycle.

Fishy - hows it looking for your girls meet up - any annoying friends of friends on the horizon??

I had my acupuncture tonight, my last pill tomorrow so we are looking at CD1 being Tuesday onwards   so this time next week I could be on the clomid, I have decided that I am probably likely to take my herbs all the way through stims, my guy is doing me a special 'stimming' mix!! Off to Paris very early in the morning so doubt I will be on tomorrow so all look after yourselves.

Much love 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Thank you hun, yep it's tomorrow at 8.30 again  
I am excited for your cycle hun and I really hope that it goes your way this time
Have a lovely time in Paris and look after yourself   

Hi Kate hun -  You make me     

Evening everyone else.
Gonna reply to a quick PM the am getting my clothes iron etc for tomorrow - 4am alarm for me again   

Hope my follies are behaving themselves for having their picture taken tomorrow  

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - good luck hunny, keep me up to date on those juicy fat follies   

Ally -      hunny horrible to feel poo isnt it    U will be ok hun, we will look after u on here


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Popping on to say hi to everyone.  My friend who is a midwife came for dinner tonight and gave me an injecting lesson.  First she jabbed me with saline, then I jabbed her (for practice before doing it on myself!!   ) then I did my own.  It was not so bad, although i know that with menopur in the saline it may sting.  Feel more prepared for Saturday now.  

Not heard anything from DP - have not contacted him either.  Keep reminding myself that i need to stay focussed on the tx now and not second guessing what he is really thinking/feeling/meaning.  This is my chance and I am going to give it my bext shot.  

Need to go to bed so no personals.  Sending a huge   to you all.

night xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck at your scan today Anne

Sorry things still not great with your DP Alli, good luck starting the injections tomorrow, I only have 3 more nights of them will be glad when they are finished 

DK - Hope you feel better soon

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck today Anne     for all those follies!

Ally     try and enjoy paris

Ali stay positive   you are so strong

Went to the cinema last night to see W (about george W bush).  It was out months ago but we go to a little one screen cinema  where you can take in a glass of wine / cup of tea and there are never any teenagers.  The films have usually been out a few months, but who cares.  Anyway it was rubbish - I planned the twins christening throughout it (PMA and all that).  I shal have to vet DH's choice of films more carefully in future  

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a good day.

Love donkey xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, Donkey - look at that ticker go!!

Was it a good christening?  What names did you chose?  Cake?  Speaches afterwards? I but it was alovely day!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Ali - really sorry things are still a bit shaky with DP.  Best to let him have his space I think.  all this is so stressful for him too and he probably just needs some time at the moment.  

Ally -   we all know this is a really hard time for you so we all understand you keeping your head down a bit. Just know we are all rooting for you. 

Donkey - I don't think DP and I will ever agree on films.  On the flight to the US I indulged in Beverly Hills Chihuaua and the Duchess.  Both would have been definite no-nos as far as DP is concerned.  To be fair, he hasn't seen the latest Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones and Retirement Home of the Crystal Skull or whatever it's called) cos I vetoed that one!!  Anyway, PUPO lady - hope you are doing ok!

Kate - hope you are doign better!  

Bobbi - hello!  

Zuri - hi there!

Tracey - hope you had a nice evening!

Anne - let us know how the scan goes; hope it will be good news! 

Purple - really relieved you are feeling better.  I couldn't get my post out fast enough when I saw you fretting away about your E2 level.  You do have to beware the measurements when you look things up on google and double check them!  A lot of the US measures are totally different to the ones we use here.  If you saw someone post on a US weight loss site announcing they were doing really well on their programme and had "dropped 15" then you'd know it was 15lbs and thus 1 stone 1lb not 15 stone cos that is how they measure weight!  It's no different here - it's just that we are not as familiar with the differences!  Hope you are happier now!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning

Donk - Oh I love a christening... tell us more!

Ali - Sound like you know how to entertai guests!!

Ally - Nearly your go hon!  

Purp - My FSH always went from 5-17 and I had E2 varying the other way... remember its all just numbers!  

Pix - How you sweetie?  

Got my mate from Brighton who came turkey with me over this afternoon, she has been in Thailand for a few months so will be great to catch up.  Tim did the night last night and it lookslike he had a party down here so need to do the cleaning first! 

Love to all. XX


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Here is a Friday dance for everyone           

Anne: Have a safe journey back home sweetie pie. 

Ali: You jabbed your friend?   She must be a good friend to let you do that.   Good luck for tomorrow’s jabbing. 

Ally: Have a lovely time in Paris darling. 

Kate: That’s enough trumpeting missy - poor DH!  

Zuri: How are things? Not long before EC now – good luck. 

Bobbi: Morning  

LJ: Enjoy your   this weekend. 

Donkey: Why on earth you would go to the cinema and PAY to watch George W Bush?   

I slept really well last night and I’m feeling much better today. Finishing around 4.30 today and our boss is taking us out for a drink – shame I can’t drink eh! 
I got a lot done at work yesterday - placed an exclusive story with one of the UK’s best weekly titles and I’ve even done a great product placement with Kate Moss! She’s been photographed wearing one of my client’s item. So that’s my job done for this week.  

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ops... Anne good luck today!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Laura  

I'm feeling a bit brighter today- thank you. How are you honey ?

xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all!

Just to say good luck for your scan Anne

Ally - bad timing the weather's flipping horrible here today!

Laura - how rude of Tim to have a chiplet party and not invite you!

Pix - glad you had a good day at work yesterday!

Donkey - how are you today lovey?

Love to everyone else, think I'm going to try to stay off here today. I feel really listless and out of sorts for no reason that I can fathom.  It's blowing a force 10 gale outside so I think I might go outside and see if I can't blow some of these cobwebs away....

Have a lovely Friday all!

xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Good work Pixie now you can put your feet up.   
I agree with you abut paying to go to see george, but it was the first time I’d been out of the house since ET on Tues morning.  I seem to be hibernating.

Purple – glad the girls were able to reassure you  

LJ I thought the Duchess was a lovely film – I went to see it with my mum

Nix the weather is awful in herts too  

Laura – were the chiplets having a beer and pizza night with their dad?   

Well, the christening…
It was a beautiful summers day, the twins were still babes in arms and of course beautiful.  We hired caterers to do a big BBQ on the patio and had tables around the garden.  The desserts were homemade and set out in the utility room (which opens onto the patio). I’d covered the work surface in the utility room with Cath Kidston material that draped down and covered my machines and I’d hired plenty of glasses from waitrose and the alcohol was flowing freely.  I of course had lost all my baby weight and looked lovely and DH was smiling and handsome and a proud daddy.  It was a truly lovely day!


I shall try and be positive so it will come true.  I'm feeling fine generally.  A few AF aches and twinges, sore boobs and dry skin especially lips (facial  ).  I also have a very sore   from the gestone injections.  Had anyone else had these?

Take care
D xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Donk: It all sounds lovely hun but you forgot to invite us   

I’ve had progesterone injections for a few days during 2ww and they were evil! I couldn’t sit on my bum for a long time.   What is gestone - same as progesterone?

Bob: It seems like you are dealing with some useless and unhelpful mechanics there hun  

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning lovlies

Just marking the thread, will catch up later.  Feeling very fridayish but working tomoz.

Hi to laura bobbi ally pixie ali27 purple niz natahsa anne and everyone

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Pixie glad you had a better nights sleep and feeling better. All Ok here, starting to feel a bit uncomfortable in my tummy though, lots of twinges and can feel twinges every step i make when I walk, nothing really bad just slight discomfort so all OK. A week today and I'll probably be having ET!! eek! scary

Laura - keep meaning to ask did you get triplets because an embryo split or did you have 3 out back?

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey chicks  

sorry been on the missing list - laptop got a virus last weekend - ironically the virus mainfested itself as some dodgy spyware software that kept giving me popups telling me my computer was being attacked and i had to buy this virus software immediately - i figured it was all bogus fortunately and didnt click on it as then laptop really would have been FUBAR'd - DH took to work and his IT guy has hopefully sorted it although earlier i was googling a delia recipe and when i clicked on it it took me to a porn site so think he may have to check it again!!

Donkey - you're christening story cracks me up - obviously this would be in our village?!

Pix - hey sweets how're you doing? i had another dream about you earlier in the week, you were riding on a yellow and black motorbike..cant remember anymore but you were zigzagging around a lot and i didnt really like it!

Bobbi - hiya - oh you've just reminded me i need to get my MOT sorted - although am about to sell car so slightly annoying that i didnt get my   into gear earlier and get rid of it before MOT came up - not that there should be anything wrong with it seeing as i've done under 500 miles since last year! I bought my car new 5 years ago and it only has 14,000 miles on the clock!

Hi Laura - saw steph's piccies on ** - OMG they are sooooo cute - Eddie really looks like you!

 for Nix, Ally, Ali

Hello Zuri, LJ, Kate, Purple xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello Tash – missed you sweetie.   How are you feeling?  

Me on a motorbike?   Yes that can only be in a dream! I’m a real chicken when it comes to motorbikes, I struggle on a bike let alone a motorbike   - having said that my DH says I’m a very fast driver – yeah whatever!  

Why do you make up excuses about going on to porn sites honey? It’s normal we all do it.  

Zuri: Twinges are good – keep them coming. Only 1 week left?  

Kate: What do you mean you are working tomorrow? You are not well honey - remember you have a bad tummy ache or a food poisoning?  

xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - shoulda known i wouldnt be able to fool you! ok i'll admit it, i'm a porn addict    
am feeling much better now, still not sleeping much but at least stopped feeling like i was going to have a cardiac arrest at any moment - was trying to figure out if i'd be able to get to the defibrilator and hook myself up to it in time   just waiting for blood results to come back to see if it worked - really hope dont have to do another month of it


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Pix - of course all you girls are invited  

natasha - I was thinking our village would be a good location, glad you're feeling better  

Bobbi - what a nuisance   hope you can sort it out soon

Lots of love xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash so you are not only a shopaholic and a porn addict too.   What did your DH marry into!   

Glad you are feeling better – sleeping is a problem for me too.   So if the blood results are OK when would you start tx? 

Donk: Thanks for the invite hun but I'm busy then!   

xxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh yes DH must be congratulating himslef on such a prize pick, lets not forget the thousands i've cost him in tx either     

well, if blood test comes back showing nasty TNF cells are down then i think i can go next cycle - subject to day 1 bloods being satisfactory - FSH will have to come in under 10 I think - no idea what FSh is going to be, was 9.4 in october and not had it done since then - hoping maybe the DHEA and wheatgrass will have kept it down but really dont know - have only had my FSh done that one time so no idea if that was a normalish level for me or just a fluke!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Anne.  You could use that spa day on your 2ww. It would be really relaxing.  I think Little Jen said her sister went to a spa on her 2ww and look at the result.

Ali.  You have had loads of advice on your relationship.  I just wanted to add what a wonderful, brave woman you are - concentrate on yourself and nobody else right now.

Zuri.  You were saying that you don't have any blood tests while stimming in Switzerland.  Not all clinics here do bloods either - my first clinic didn't.  Just stims for 9 days then 1 scan then EC.

Ally.  I hope you aren't too tired after your quick trip to Paris.  When is Ben back?  

I can't believe how knowledgeable you girls are on this board, I am just useless at retaining the kind of information you seem to keep in your heads.

Miranda.  Poor you getting food poisoning again so soon after the dodgy kebab.

Natasha.  I am glad you are feeling better.  I hope your blood test comes back with low TNF cells. When will you get the result?

Max and I are going to stay with a friend at the weeend so I won't be posting again until Monday.

Don't forget I am organising a meet with some girls from the London Girls ttc thread on Thursday 29th.  Juicy from this board is coming.  If you fancy coming can you PM me just incase I miss a somethign on this thread while I am away at the weekend


Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tash: Yes same here!     I reckon your DH and mine would have a lot to talk about if they've ever met! Let’s not introduce them. 

Is that what ARGC wants–FSH under 10?Hope it all works out OK and you can get started again.  

Tracey: I have a work do I need to go to on the 29th hun – sorry won’t be there. Hope you girls have lots of fun. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for that Tracey, was worrying a bit thinking why am I not having more scans than just the 2, one 7 days after stimming and one at end of stimming before trigger (especially as my time table from my doc says scans every 2-3 days after 7 day scan maybe I just need to stop worrying and just go with the flow! 

I'm a born worrier

Enjoy your weekend away Tracey
x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

corks, have been up the swanny at work for a couple of days and have missed 12 pages between this and the old thread!

Tracey have a lovely weekend with Max and your mate, hope you had a good chat with Lainey last night. I must check where on earth I'm supposed to be meeting you next week but looking forward to it!

Pix hope we will meet up another time, bet your work do is going to be very glam though. well done on a productive week...mine has been rubbish, hard work and not achieved anything I set out to arghghghg

Natasha I was just getting to the end of my reading and wondering where you were - phew you're back and ok. Glad your computer's not FUBAR'd, that expression made me  .  Really hope the bloods are good and your fsh plays ball this month  

Bobbi...sympathies to you and Natasha on the MOT hassles, we want to change our car before junior arrives - I love it but it's impractical and DH put a dent in it he never repaired, someone nicked the badge off the back and the aircon/heating is FUBARd and blowing out boiling hot air all the time....can't see us trading it in anywhere!

Anne hope your scan was good today - really good news re the follies you had the other day     .  I hate that toilet at the Lister too !

Purps, glad your stats look so promising - wooo!  

Nix, how's your breathing?  are you feeling better?  I'm back on the steroids, just for three days. I wish I didn't have to but the wheezing was freaking me out and miserable too

Off to get something for dh's birthday.  He makes me laugh, he was born on his Dad's 21st birthday so you would think it would be the one birthday he would remember being the same day. But no, despite saying this morning he was going to send a card special delivery today, because he'd forgotten, when we spoke just now he'd forgotten again   .  MEN!!

lots of love to everyone


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just popping in to see if Anne has any news.

Natasha - nice to see you.  I do hope the FSH plays ball next month!

Pixie - glad you are feeling more positive; cycle monitoring sounds like a great idea btw.

Tracey- hi there

Donkey - I liked the Duchess too.

Bobbi - sorry about your car troubles.  enjoy yoga tonight.

Juicy - hope you get a nice pressie for DH.

This ttc is driving me nuts and turning me into a raging obsessive - and this is month 1 ladies!!  I'm checking cervical mucus constantly and am now just waiting for my temp to rise!  I think I may ov a couple of days early this month - I hope so, since I think poor DP needs a break now!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Pix- So glad you've slept good hun, you are very bright today. Have a lovely evening out hun, a small glass of wine won't hurt surely?  

Donkey- I can't wait to have a sore  if I get to my 2ww  
Hope you're getting lots of rest hun  

Tracey- have a lovely weekend hun  

Zuri- Sooo, where are you now with everything? TX update please    
My twinges are getting quite painful too. I feel like I've got someone elses tummy as well as my own I'm so bloated    

Tash- Nice to have you back     
thanks for your text, let us know when get your results 

Nix- Sorry you're feeling a bit out of sorts today hun, not a nice way to feel  

Ally- Hope Paris went well hun  

Ali- You will be fien with your jabs hun, glad yuo've had some practice from your friend  

Kate- Hello Mrs  

 Sam, Missy, LJ, Fishy, Purple,Nikki2008, NikkiW, Juicy, Miranda, Rachel, Swinny, Bobbi

Well, I am so happy again today girls, my folliies have grown and I have another little one appear too on the left. Still only 1 on the right but I'm so so grateful to even have any!!
Lining is 7mm so she was happy with that too.
Back again Monday at 9am then looks like EC wil be Wednesday - OMG- I can't believe it.

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - that is such great news!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Tash - welcome back  

Anne - brill news on your follies, keep feeding them chicken dippers, that's protein  

Missy - glad the reaction from the Lister was ok  

Purple - enjoy you wkend with your family, good news on your results, looking forward to seeing what the Lister has to say to you  

Tracey - how was your evening with Lainey, any decisions made   Have a fun wkend with Max  

Ally - no news on whether the friend is coming to drinks tomorrow, i'll let you know the outcome   Hope Paris goes well today. I bet you are looking forward to Ben getting home, is it Sunday   Sending you loads of PMA for next week  

Ali - good luck tomorrow starting your injections hun, you sound like you're getting stronger with the situation over DP  

LJ - i'm afraid we ended up watching Indiana Jones new years eve with a bottle of champers, how hip are we, DH had the flu  

Laura - have a lovely time with your friend this afternoon, the pics on ******** are so scrummy  

Nix - hope you get to go outside today hun, you could do with some fresh air, maybe a little shopping  


I'm now nicely hair coloured again, deep red and blonde highlights in my sonic hairstyle, i love it   Now i need to brighten myself up  

Looking forward to Big Brother tonight - i presume Verne will win, but i would like Ben or Ulrika, just to widdles people off  

My drinking session starts at 2.30 tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

widdles =


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Hello Mrs! 
Very happy for you honey – look after those precious follies at the weekend and make them grow even more.  Can’t believe EC is on Wednesday,by the time you know you will be a PUPO lady.  

Juicy: I was wondering where you were! My DH always forgets people’s special days!  

LJ: People might think I’m mad when I say this but I find BMS equally stressful as tx.   Guess what - I have some   to do this weekend too.   Mind you this will be the first time DH will get near me since my last cycle back in beginning of December   so this will be the first BMS we both will enjoy  

Hello Fish  

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- So it's the shagathon for you this weekend then eh     
  

Fishy- Your hair sounds lovely hun. I am loving the  = widdles


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pix - I am so glad you understand.  DP & I now have email codes too.  Yesterday he asked - "can I go out drinking or is tonight an NNNN?"  NNNN = non-negotiable nookie night!!  Needless to say, an EWCM sighting meant it was indeed an NNNN!!

Fishy - I am just loving the change to widdles!!! 

Anne - still so happy for you; 4 follies is BRILLIANT!!


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Just wondered if any of you 'poor responders' have got any advice for me.  As you can see below just had my 3rd negative cycle, I'm so upset.  I've had all of my cycles at the JR, they have said that I definately have an 'egg problem' because I have had eggs that have over fertilised (more that one sperm has got in, which the egg shouldn't let it do), and some are immature.  Luckily though in each cycle I have had 2  good embryo's to put in.  However, they don't impant- maybe they are not that great or maybe its an implantation thing?  I've  got endometriosis and adenomyosis. 
I don't feel that I can give up on my eggs just yet; we always said that we would change clinics and I was thinking of going to ARGC, has anyone been there? because I think I may have immune issues going on.  I know I have raised anti-nuclear antibodies and even self prescribed (I know I shouldn't have) prednisolone on this last cycle, hoping that might help.  
I see from this thread that alot of you are at the Lister,  maybe I should try there?  I know they do some immune testing, but they aren't as aggressive as ARGC.  Maybe like Oxford say, I have an egg problem and going down the immune therapy won't help.  I've also thought about trying this DHEA, but after doing a bit of research it advises that people with endometriosis should not take it, because it can make it much worse.  I'm already in alot of pain every month so don't want that made worse.  My FSH is always between 8 - 9, which obviously doesn't seem to mean anything, because I know I don't respond well. I see people with much higher FSH getting more eggs than me?
Any advice, postive stories would be welcomed 
Thankyou Tannie (good luck to everyone on this thread who is doing treatment- I've been following Anne-good luck for next week)


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne thats fantastic new re seeing another follie, so ho many have you got now?

When do you stop jabbing? my egg collection is Wed also!! its strange how you have caught up with me as you started 3 days later, although originally my E/C was going to be Monday, no idea why he changed it to Wed but great news we'll be on the 2WW together, is R/T roughly scheduled for Friday for you? I assuming mine will be but nothing but mentioned yet

x

P.S I am getting lots of twinges now also when i move around, bumpy bus yesterday was causing me havoc


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Mungo - hi hun, can't answer your question personally as i haven't started on DHEA yet, although i was planning too after my follow-up apporintment on thursday. I have endometriosis too, so will be looking at whatever answers you get from these very knowledgable ladies   I'm also at the JR and have so far had two cycles, see below.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z- I have 4 follies on the left measuring 17mm, 2 at 12mm, 1 8mm then ont he right I still have the one at 14mm.
Lining is 7mm
As for transfer (    that I get there, and you of course) it could be anytime from 2 - 5 days after EC- they said depends how many eggs how they fertilise etc.

How many you got now?
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Boss toddled off out so 10mins spare to try and do personals  

Anne - well done hunny we already spoke   Mite see u wednesday then hun  Scoff as much chicken as you can this weekend petal  

Littlejenny - enjoy ur shagathon weekend im quite jealous as feels like i havent had a bit for ages 

Pix - enjoy ur weekend too hunny   Dont get too exhausted  Would love to skive a satday off but doubt if i would get away with it 

Fishy - enjoy ur drinking session this weekend i have stopped drinking now after seeing our alchi neighbour last weekend she scared me half to death   Hair sounds lovely hunny

Natasha - hope ur fsh behaves itself hunny good luck for the next cycle  

Juicy - what is ur dh like  i reckon blokes have the momory of goldfish when it suits them 

Donkey fingers crossed for you petal     

Zuri - not long for you now petal   Im same as you being a worrier hun 

Tracey hi hunny hope u and max have a lovely weekend 

Bobbi hope ur cars ok now petal 

Hi to miranda laura purple steph mungo  and everyone   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne, I have 6-8 no idea exactly how many or the sizes! p!sses me off not knowing! grrrrr anyway they looked biggish from what I saw on the screen but then how do I know whats big! no idea what thickness my lining is either!

Lets think positive thoughts that we'll be having a successful ET on Friday, Sat or Sunday 

x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mungo

I have just switched to ARGC for my 4th cycle - they are indeed very into their immunes and I have acutally now been diagnosed by them as having high TNF/Cytokine and Natural Killer cell counts and currently having tx to bring these down for next cycle. I do have a family history of immune diseases so have chosen to put my belief in them for the time being. I have read up a lot on immunes and I will just say that there is a strong link between endometriosis and having high levels of TNF/Cytokine cells in the uterus - the implication of this is that they can cause inflammation of the lining which in turn could prevent implantation of any embryos. PM me if you want any further info or want to talk about it in any greater detail so we dont bore all these others!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: Oh isn’t that funny! My DH asks me if he can do weights or run every night. I don’t let him do much exercise during NNNN (love that!) you see  

Mundo: I don’t know much about endometriosis so can’t comment hun but if you had abnormal fertilization I reckon it would have been better to have ICSI rather than IVF? That might be something to consider for your next tx? You are right it’s too early for you to give up on your own eggs – I feel the same way having just had a BFN.  

Bye for today girls, I'm off to get my laser hair removal thing- looking forward to it - NOT!

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Byeeeeee Pix, have a lovely weekend


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Mungo - a lot of ladies here are at the Lister because they are really good for those with lower ovarian reserve and don't have an FSH "limit".  ARGC, to my understanding, won't let you cycle until your FSH is below 10.  However, as we know, many ladies with normal FSH respond poorly possibly to issues unrelated to "ovarian reserve" such as immune issues or an unsuitable drug combination and my impression is that ARGC is excellent at dealing with that kind of thing.  You will get a bias towards the Lister on this thread because a lot of ladies are battling with high FSH so they know the ARGC won't treat them.  If your FSH is lower and the reason for your response is thus unclear, then the ARGC may be a good option for you.  they will certainly test you thoroughly for immune issues etc. so you can feel secure that you are being thoroughly checked out.  I also think both the Lister and the ARGC are very progressive of their protocols so if you think your current clinic is just sticking with the same formula and then blaming your eggs when it doesn't work, then a change could really work for you and either the Lister or the ARGC would be able to help.  My personal impression is the moment a clinic starts trotting out vague lines such as you have an "egg problem" and doesn't do anything to detail the problem or to change the treatment they give you then it's time to move on.  A change in protocol or some immune issue drugs could end up working wonders for you.   

Anne - 5 follies is even fabber!!  My sis had 5 too!     

Pix - good luck with the laser!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Natasha - ur not boring me hunny, im very interested in immune testing but have absolutley no idea what it is.

Mungo - so sorry about ur negative cycle hunny, welcome to the madhouse    Dont let tehm sway you into giving up on ur own eggies yet hun, im 42 and having another go with mine 

Zuri - well done on those follies petal 

Pixie - laser hair removal thing hun?  That sounds painful!!!  You are brave, have a lovely weekend hunny  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

bye pix


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ouch Pixie that does not sound like fun! have a good weekend

hello Kate


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha I just called out estate agent - told him i was just giving him a quick courtesy call to tell him i was still waiting for him to call me with feedback from the second viewing we had the other night - i'm not sure he likes me that much


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- That's just the sort of thing I would do


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloods back fine- E2 is now 2583 - what is E2 by the way?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

think its oestrodiol anne...? maybe? dont ask me what that is though  

its to do with eggs though so its a v good sign and thats all you need to know


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - hunny i got no idea, where is our fountain of knowledge?    

Tash - i hate estate agents smarmy gits 

Only 10 mins left to go oooo im so excited (and sad) even tho i gotta work 2moz i love fridays 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

why do they have words that are pronounced with an E spelt with an O


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its them americans anne - they dont know how to spell


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings ladies

I hope you still remember who I am, the belly bean has been sapping my energy and tbh I need a break from IF for a while.

I've only read this thread so I hope I haven't missed anything huge

Anne - great news on those follies and if you're feeling it then they're still sprouting. EC on Wed is very exciting    Those levels sound great, the E is for estrodiol, it's not actually oestrogen but they are linked so the E2 (I don't know why it's '2') gives an idea of how much oestrogen your follies are producing which gives an idea of eggs numbers/maturity

LJ - I see from your sig that you're doing the   good luck!  

mungo - welcome to the friendliest group ever  

fishface - any pics of the new 'do' for your profile?

natasha - hope your poorly pc is immune now

Donkey -    congrats on being PUPO, I did lots of that positive thinking stuff just to cheer myself up on our 2ww, imagining family holidays etc and maybe that's what did it for us  

Ali - sorry to hear about your proba with DP but sometimes they just need some space and then all is right again

Ally -   you've been so strong so far and carried on when many others would have been crushed at the first hurdle but it's still all very difficult, but we're here to pick you righ back up again

Steph - Spread the word for the Anthony Nolan register, I joined and I think I would be pleased to be called up and be able to help, I was told about 1 in 100 do

Beachy - have a fab   with lots of cake and treats

Laura - you do what will be the best treat, you don't have to go out if it's too weird but at least you know you can. I've been following the pictures on ******** and they're fab

Pixie - sorry to hear about the sleeping, is it a general thing or just winter? I realised I got insomnia every winter but never in the summer and a light lamp in the evening cured me in 2 days

Nix - can you and your mum send me some food to test for your restaurant? DH and I were at a music festival once the the jerk chicken stand was at the entrance to the campsite and we couldn't pass it without stopping - we put on pounds that weekend!

Zuri - Welcome!   I hope you keep getting those twinges. I felt at times like someone was tickling my insides with a feather and kept giggling - quite nice really!

Sam -   

missyg - I have written in my notes next to your name 0.5 --> 0.2 and now I don't have a clue what I meant so I wish you the best with it   and hello!

Purple - keep away from Dr Google, he's a scary man and he lies  

Rachel - Welcome (so many new peeps), you're amoung friends here  

I'm doing well, had 12 week and nuchal scan yesterday and belly bean was bouncing around with the right number of arms, legs and heads but I'm 'high risk' for Downs with a 0.54% chance so had to have 'the talk' about other tests/options. It was so confusing though as after all our experiences a 99.4% chance that all is Ok is pretty darn good! We'd have the baby no matter what so it's irrelevant but I just wanted them to leave us alone to enjoy it - but we will  

Have a great weekend everybody and reading this thread just made me realise how much I missed you all   

Heather x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

fantastic to hear you an bean are doing well. I am glad you posted, I was wondering how you are doing. I wouldn't have the amneo test if I were in your situation.

can't wait to get home so I can pack and go on my weekend. I just have the m25 to contend with once I m off the train.

Well done Anne, fab no of folies.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey droogie! Congrats on seeing your little bouncing bean! By the way, isn't it time to change your signature, surely your bunnies are safe now?!

Anne and Tash - yes E2 is oestradiol, from the latin innit which is why it's spelt funny. Though the Americans cheat and call it estradiol instead!



LittleJenny said:


> Mungo - I also think both the Lister and the ARGC are very progressive of their protocols so if you think your current clinic is just sticking with the same formula and then blaming your eggs when it doesn't work, then a change could really work for you and either the Lister or the ARGC would be able to help. My personal impression is the moment a clinic starts trotting out vague lines such as you have an "egg problem" and doesn't do anything to detail the problem or to change the treatment they give you then it's time to move on. A change in protocol or some immune issue drugs could end up working wonders for you.


 YUP - what she said!!! I was told my egg quality was rubbish, 5 ivf attempts, never anything to freeze, only ever had 2 or 3 fit to transfer then I come to the ARGC and suddenly I have 3 to transfer and 5 make it to blast, even if only 2 were good enough quality to freeze... not bad for someone who was being told to go for DE not so long ago!

Hey Mira - not surprised you've been put of caribbean food if the first thing you got offered had hooves in it! Talk about putting your foot in your mouth... (sorry couldn't resist!)

Tash - do you know when you're going to start cycling yet? I'm hoping to get going next month, providing the immunes come back ok.. would be great to meet up with a fellow pr at the clinic!

Zuri - don't panic about not knowing the details. Let's face it, even if you did know how big the follies are, what difference would it make? You're already doing everything you can to improve your chances on this cycle, with the acupuncture and everything. Ok it's nice to have a bit more info, but then what do you do with it? And unfortunately our European medical experts really don't like sharing info - believe me I know! I spent a lot of time cussing my French gynie for not really telling me anything. Then I got to the ARGC where they hand you your file before an appointment. You can flick through it and get all the info you want but I stopped bothering in the end. Everyone else was comparing hormone levels and follicle sizes and getting in a pickle about it, but I decided that knowing the detail wasn't particularly useful for me as I was already getting the best possible treatment at the best possible clinic and there wasn't anything I could do that I wasn't already doing, so I stopped reading it. Besides, what's normal for one person isn't necessarily normal for another so I found that the constant comparisons were actually unhelpful and stressing me out even more...

Hey Fish - let's see a piccie of the new "do" then! Anything on **?

Sorry no more persos, DH has just called, sounds like there's a riot going on at St Lazare train station in Paris which is where he's supposed to catch his train home. Might have to go and pick him up....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nix very true, suppose I don;t need to know really, just feel left out with everyone stating their levels and folly sizes and womb lining sizes etc...., I want to join in 

Hi Droogie, I assume you are an oldie (not in person but on the forum)? Congrats on the BFP, i see you are in Nottingham (my old stomping ground before moving across the pond and i see we both have Cavs 

Just off to get a take away (our 3rd in 3 years, take always are like rocking horse sh!t over here!) but me and hubby are both feeling lousy, he's coming down with man flu of course) and i feel just lousy, hope I am not getting his germs too! 

Z x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri we were going to be good and hve beef casserole for tea, but dh just walked in with chinese takeaway instead  

Nix - do you mean a proper riot hun or just a lot of people there   Be careful hunny 

Droogie - nice to see you back hun, i havent forgotton u   Well done on the 12 week scan hun, certainly dont blame u for not having any more tests, neither would i.  Glad everything is ok  

Tracey - have a nice weekend petal


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

No, I mean a proper riot, I am talking riot police and tear gas and the useless French news aren't even reporting it


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Missed a few days so still catching up... Marking the thread

Love you gals!!!

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

just a quickie.

Anne - Well done girl.  

Well I did it, the chips are at Aunty Sarahs.    I changed my mind about 5 tims think I was driving her nuts.  Called today to say definately no and then felt bad as she was so excited about having them and had re-arranged her livng room to accomodate them so said yes.  Feel ok, my sis and her family were all cooing over them when I left so they felt in good hands.  I'm off now for a bath and glass of wine. God I'm a bad mum.  And just lookd and hand that rocks cradle on lter!!  

XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura enjoy ur peace and quiet hunny    Bad mommy indeed!!  More like supermommy   

Nix  hope u have got dh and are home safely hun


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- enjoy your wine and relax x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura - Just enjoy it, it's a well deserved break for both you and tim  

Beachy -  

Girls I'm soooooooo  

Have a great weekend everyone!!! 

Alegria xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Alegria x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

beachy - hope u have had lots of lovely presents, loads of money for clothes shopping and a huge cake!  If u need any help scoffing it give me a call!!! 

Hi alegria how are u petal?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- it's tomorrow so not opened anything yet...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooo you are a good girl, i always wait as well but cant help squeezing shaking and smelling presents to try and work out whats in them!   Are you going anywhere special to celebrate?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

for tomorrow Beachy!!!   
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Nix x

Kate think we're going to see Valkyrie and out for lunch then to parents for a roast beef dinner...


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Zuri - careful with the oldie! Been taking a break for a while but look more carefully at the pic, it's not a cav it's a rabbit (not mine, though we have 2 house bunnies)

Nix - I should change I shouldn't I but I've become so superstitious recently I don't want to put on one of those pregnancy tickers  

H x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - enjoy hunny   Hope they have a lovely pudding you, i love me puddings.  God why am i so obsessed with food today?  Havent had any chocolate yet   whoops there i go again.

Hi droogie - u ok hun?  Hows the bean coming along? 

Nix - did you get dh home without any trouble hun?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thats funny it being a rabbit droogie looks just like my dog when se's lying on the floor - funny


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Zuri - that's why I like it  

slycett - belly bean is well, bouncing around yesterday at our scan, apart from a slight worry at the NT scan (see my post a couple of pages back) but that's the nature of this game - worry


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Droogie - i know hunny  - it must be such a worry for you at the moment especially after the journey u've had to get here.  But from what i've read on here a lot of these tests are only an indication and not proof.  And hunny totally agree with you about the downs as well 100%  .  Like ur mom says tho start of decades of worry


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG - im so clever - i've uploaded a wedding pic......YIPEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beachy - I always open my pressies at 12.01 on my birthday!  Only hour and half to you can rip them all open!!  Bet your lovely hubby got you something fab!  

kate - Love the new pic.

Oh chinese here!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura - enjoy chinese hunny.   

Still trying to work out how to put a ticker on tho    Mmmmm mite leave till tomoz my eyes are drooping - not used to late nights! If im lucky enough to have a lo i mite have to get a nite nurse   Nah bugger it i manage on hours sleep if i have to it'll be worth it  

Nite nite ladies, better go to bed, im in work at 8 in the morning.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good morning..

Laura- i was in bed at 10.30..totally shattered, am awaiting Alex getting up before I open anything..lov your new profile pic x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beachy -                                         

Went out last night for my work Christmas do (a little late - not very very early!!)  Off for some retail therapy today - have seen a new handbag I want.  More than I would usually pay for one and dont really need it but I am thinking, oh what the heck. I'm having it.

Reduce sniffs today and jabbing starts tonight.  

Sending my love to you all.

Ali xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Beach! Hope you have a fab day

Lucy x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Ali and Lucy, Ali- enjoy yout handbag shopping x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beachgirl x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Happy Birthday Beach!

         
Hope you are having a fantastic day! xxx

I am home alone today as DH is working   
My wee monitor showed ovulation this morning  , luckily we did  a  last night eh    
More     for us this weekend   (sorry TMI!)

I am off to shopping now - catch you gals later.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Pixie xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning girls  

Happy birthday beachy have a great day      

Pixie - you're going to have a busy weekend  

A quick question - last night I had quite strong low dragging AF aches, it even woke me up.  EC was a week ago today - could it be implantation or is it the begining of the end?  I'm trying to stay  

Happy saturday 
Donkey xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey i would say if you are getting these only a week after egg collection then it could be a good sign, what are your normal period pains like? stay positive and I have everything crossed, when is your test date?

edit: sorry just seen you have 10 more days till testing, well that seems early to be getting period pains!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beachy hon - hope you are spoilt rotten - lots of love    ​
Donks - from what I have heard sounds like implantation to me!!! 

Kate - love the piccie!! Lovely to see you at last xxxx

Laura - hope you had a lovely evening sans chips, did you manage to sleep?? Did your sis get a wink?? 

Pix - where you off shopping? Anything exciting?? A xxxx

Ali - what a lovely mate you have letting you inject her - you must feel very relaxed about starting today now, I did a trial one on myself with saline, it was easy from there on - good luck with that later on  I am so so sorry that DP has not been in touch, you are so right though you need to focus on your tx just now, he will have to wait, so easy to say though isn't it, it must be on your mind alot. Come on lets see if we can get you pregnant!!   

Nix - Jesus - the weather in Paris yesterday, the wind almost took the roof off the place I went too, there was a massive lighting rig which was swaying from side to side too, I had a horrible vision of it coming down and squashing me!! Saw Karl Lagerfeld yesterday at the show, he is really one of a kind!! Hope DH wasn't caught up in riot?? From memory french police are a bit handy with the tear gas aren't they? I got gassed at a ski resort nightclub in Val Thorens when I was 19, a very scary experience.

I took last pill yesterday so now just sitting and waiting for AF, then I take clomid on CD2 then scan CD4 or so..... here we go!!!

Hello to everyone else 

Love A xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning ladies - please may I pick your brains?

I had hoped to start IVF at the ARGC but my last three FSH levels have been 14.6, 16.1 and 14.4. Having read so many good reports on these threads I have started taking DHEA and hope to do so for the next few months to bring my FSH down. However, I will still be trying to conceive naturally (with the help of clomid) in the meantime. Does anyone know whether continuing DHEA for the two weeks following ovulation (and therefore potential pregnancy) could affect the embryo if there is one? I know the chances of this happening are slight (given it's not happened in the last 8 years!), but I would never forgive myself if the DHEA affected things in a negative way.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and good luck to us all. I shall let you know how it goes and if there are any side effects- every spot I get at the moment is treated with suspicion!!!!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Zuri and Ally - I hope it is implantation  
Zuri - I know it says 10 days til OTD - my clininc makes you test 14 days after 3 day transfer.  When I had my NHS go at Hammersmith they tested 14 days after EC...confusing.  Anyway fingers crossed  

Ally good luck at the start of this cycle    be positive and strong.  On the BBC weather news last night they said one of the biggest storms of the century, hurricane strength, was going to blow over N Spain and France last night - I think that's what you experienced  

Welcome rural chick - i'm sure that someone with DHEA experience will be along soon to offer advice 

love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Beachy-                       
Have a lovely day  

Kate- Lovely pic hun  

heather- Lovely to hear from you Mrs. Thanks for your message   

Ally- Hope you slept like a log last night- I did  .
When will AF appear do you think?  

Nix- Hi Mrs How are you today?  

Laura- You are a lovey mummy who just needed a rest hun 
Did you have  nice night? 

Tracey- Have a lovely weekend away  

Pix- What you buying today chick?  

Nat- How are you sweetie?   

Rural- Welcome! Sorry I can't advise on DHEA but there are plenty here who can help x

Ali- Posted on Lister too hun but lots and lots of luck tonight. 
Please feel free to call me if you need an hep (not that I am a pro but I know you may be alone thats all )

Zuri- How are you today? Hope you enjoyed takeaway  

Donkey- How are you today hun? I'm not an expert but it seems way too early for period pains hun.
I am   for you  

Fishy- Is it today that you're out on the p i ss?  

  Steph, Sam, Lucy, Popsi, Alegria, Elinor, LJ, Miranda, Nikki2008, Rachel, NikkiW, Lainey, Bobbi, Juicy, Missy

Having a lazy morning then will just pop to the supermarket before carrying on with lazy day!
Have had some hardcore twinges the last 12 hours or so but I am taking it as a good thing even though they nearly knock me off my size 2 feet  

Did anyone see Big Brother? I won't say anymore apart from WFT?..............

Happy Saturday lovlies
Anne
xxxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Just wanted to thank you all for your advice. Thanks Natasha for your PM.  I'm going to send the form of next week to the ARGC.  I can't give up yet.
Good luck to everyone. love Tannie x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

[fly]Happy Birthday Beachgirl! Hope you're having a lovely day [/fly]

and a happy weekend to everyone else xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Glad u like the wedding pic.

Happy birthday beachy have a good one.

Just a short one from me as feeling under the weather so going for a nap.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, catch up later or 2moz girlies

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop, just wanted to say:

           
           
           

to Beachy! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies

Beachy        to you!

Ally - hope your feeling ok hon! I hope AF comes on time and all goes smoothly.        

Anne - great news on the follies   

Nix - good to read your hoping to try again soon!  Change your signature to reflect your new positivity!

Rural Chic - the CHR in NY who use DHEA widely have their patients take DHEA up until the 2nd positive pregnancy test, usually a few days after the first +ve test.  So your fine to keep taking it.

Hi all the other ladies !  Sorry I've not got time for more personals but have friends staying I need to entertain.  

Big stress, DH came home from work yesterday, and work have seriously asked him to move to New York - soon.  We could say no, but it could either mean his career starts heading backwards or worst case they may have to make him redundant (he works in finance, and most of his colleagues have lost their jobs last year).  Such bad timing.  I'm really stressed about it not only would I have to find new IVF doctors, POF doctor, chinese doctor,nutrionist - and I saw a lot of bad ones to find the good ones!!!  There is also my DD to think about.  So hard for her as she's only 2years old, so I'd need to make new friends with 2year olds so that she see's other kids sometimes - and I'm just not up to making new friends at the moment. I just don't feel like I could deal with moving countries right now, finding somewhere to live, car....and all the admin from changing address to opening bank accounts! Where do I buy my groceries for my hyper specific fertility diet?  I just want to focus on my fertility for now, and I fear this is going to get in my way.  We can say no, but if that means there is no job for DH here then we will have to leave London anyway :-((

This week I need to investigate where in NY we could afford to live if we rent out our place, schools for DD ........and so many other things.  I really would rather focus on my fertility so this is just such bad timing.  Plus, I don't actually like New York which doesn't help - the vibe is way too hectic for me.

Sorry for the big me post girls  - just wanted you to know why I'm out of touch.

    and       to you all

Sam xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Sam! - I am literally running out the door so cannot chat now but will be back or you can call me anytime you know   I think that America would be a great place to be and that you will find all the help you need, there are great clinics, great tcm doctors, great healthfood shops, nutritionists etc (a quiet but quite new york based message board is www.fertileheart.com, it is Julia Indichova's site - who wrote Inconceivable - maybe you could ask some girls on there where they go for everything?), obviously there are many Wholefoods there as they are from the states, I saw a couple when I was there in October. I know that your fear really isn't about these practical things though  

I can completely understand that it feels exactly what you don't need but all the things you are mentioning can be overcome, must be very daunting though with everything else you are dealing with, not great timing at all. I wish I could go in your place as I LOVE New York and Ben and I have been seriously considering upping sticks (Bens co has an office there) but then we remember the pusscats and can't bear to uproot them that far, they wouldn't get over the journey  

Nothing set in stone yet though eh?? Could DH have a scout for something else in London? Or is he very keen to go to NY?

Sorry this has happened hon  

/links


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Beachy - Hope you have a toptastic day!!!

OMG - how many of us are there ovulating this weekend!!! its kinda spooky!!! i had a positive opk last night - was bizarre i had a sudden pain like literally my right ovary had turned inside out, thought i may as well do an opk just to see as not really been bothering seeing as is pointless as cant get pregnant anyway   anyway it was +ve but then had a bit of pink on a couple of wipes too so not sure what all that was about - thought it was going to be AF but then all went away. Anyway interested to see when AF comes now as last time was only 6 days later. 

Sam - understand your stress hun but actually NY could be really awesome - the CHR is there for starters! and they are far more into all the superdouper nutrition, tcm, you name it theyre into it! one of my friends has just moved over there last week with her DH and shes in the same boat, her DS is about 10mths old and he was achieved (that doesnt seem quite the right word but you know what i mean!) with ivf and shes planning another one in 6 mths or so so was sorting out fertility docs etc over there before she went. Your DD is young enough that it would only be a minimal upheaval for her and you'd v quickly find new friends for her. My friend was dong exactly the same in researching neighbourhoods that are good for families etc - if it does start to look likely i'm sure i can get some helpful info off her for you.

Donkey - the pains you're feeling could well be implantation, it is about the right timing. what happened on your last cycles, did you get any AF pains on those? 

Anne - hiya hun  

Ali - ooooo handbags!!! tell me more!!! i love a handbag or 10    (am sure Pix can confirm this if there's any doubt)

Laura - wow, a night off, good for you, must have been so hard for you to leave them but its good for you and tim to have had a break, you better make the most of it your sis might be a little less forthcoming in future now shes had the experience  

Hi Kate, Zuri, Ally, Nix, Steph, Bobbi, Pix and all my other lovely FFs


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Sam

NY sounds exciting, its sometimes really good to have a change, we moved over to Switzerland 3 years ago and we made the decision within about 4 weeks so it was all very quick and last minute and it was scary but would not change that decision, I have loved starting over and making new friends and exploring a new country, and even better for you NY is english speaking!! I love everything about living here but the language makes it very difficult for us

Good luck with whatever decision you make

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your birthday wishes, had a lovely day x

Mir- love my card and your message inside   x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening my lovelies 

Bobbi - enjoy ur shagathon hunny  I still have af so got no chance of having a bonk yet  

Beachy - hope ur enjoying ur birthday roast dinner petal, save me some cake tho please! 

Anne - hope u have enjoyed ur lazy saturday hun, everything crossed for you for monday  

Sam - wow what a decision to have to make.  Must admit i have never ever fancied america to visit, tho the thought of living there made me thought wow what the chance of a lifetime that would be!!!! Hard to think about in reality tho especially when you have dd and tx to think about as well.  

Donkey hoping and    they are implantation pains hun.    

Ally - Good luck hunny hope af plays ball, we are all here for you    Glad u like the pic, my bf's dh took it on his phone and i love it!  The reason for my laughter on the pic is cos dh's head was covered in confetti.  Wish we could have the day all over again.  

Pixie - hope u had a nice day shopping sweetie, what u bought nice?  

Fishy - hope u had a nice day on the pop petal, i've been on the hard stuff tonight - diet coke still have nightmares about my alci neighbour had a lager shandy last nite but didnt really enjoy it.  

Hi zuri - how u doing petal?  

Natasha - Hi hunny i hope ur having a good weekend good news about the ovulating hun make the most of it 

Hello to mungo, steph, tracey, ali27, becka(where u gone?), purple, laura, miranda, and everyone else  

We are having an asda indian takeaway for tea, im starving!!!  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Natasha - happy ovulating  

Kate - you feeling better hon?? Just to let you know Becka has not been on as she has computer probs at the mo - she will have a lot to catch up on   Enjoy your indian x

Sam - Just had another thought, I keep wishing that Obama had just become OUR president, if you move to NY you get to have him as YOUR president, I think it is worth it for that alone


----------



## Lillietta (Nov 21, 2008)

I was wondering if it would be OK to join you as suggested by Zuri (I've been lurking on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies board)? I've been diaganosed with poor ovarian reserve and am on my first cycle of ICSI. Currently on D3 of D/R on a long day 21 protocol at the Lister. Looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Lillietta


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Beachy - Bit late in the day but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Hope you were spoilt rotten. 

Well I've had a busy day!  Sofa arrived early this morning.  Then we picked up the trio, my sister was shattered and her hubby had 45 mins sleep all night!  They did 15 feeds beween them!    Then we heard from my dad to let us know my nan had taken a turn for the worse and was prob going to die in the next 24 hrs so we took the bubs down to the hospitl even though we were told she was unconscious and wouldn't know we were there, BUT we got there and she opened her eyes smiled and had a cuddle with all the bubs and kissed there heads, it was very emotional.  It was a tough decision taking the bubs into a hosp but so glad we did.  

On a lighter note me and Tim have discovered a new game.  You need to drink some wine, then nibble the choc off the outside of a ferro rocha until you just have the wafer middle and then break it into the two halves and eat the nut but leave all the gooey choc in them.  Place the two halves on yours and your chosen partners nose and then try to eat the half from the other persons nose.  Wnner is the one who eats the others half first.... its very amusing!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    what an emotional day, praying your nan makes it through


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - im feeling a bit better today thanx hun especially after my nap this afternoon   Glad to know becka is ok was a bit worried we had scared her off 

Hi lillietta - gotta ak is that ur real name?  Welcome to the maddest baddest thread on here.  Good luck with ur cycle hun, it may take a while to get to know us all but the ladies on here are a great team and very supportive of each other  

Laura - how much wine did you have hun?     That is bloody hilarious!!! Would love to try it with dh but he hates fo's!! Im so so sorry to hear about ur nanna petal      Wish there was something more helpful i could say, just hope they keep ur nan comfy and that she picks up soon    So did u enjoy ur night of freedom or did u keep waking up thinking u could hear crying? 

Hi beachy - u had a nice day hun, hope u saved me some cake.  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- mum baked me a delicious coffee one and there's half left if you fancy some....


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

beachy - i'll be round in five mins hun, i love coffee cake........well i love any cake as long as theres no horrid sultanas or currants in it and no marzipan on it!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome lillietta 

Really sorry about your nan laura x just told hubby about your game and he said they are obviously very affectionate, he said this whistfully 

Hope you had a nice day beachy

X


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

Laura sorry to hear about your nan    , I think it was good for her to see the chiplets.
How much wine do you need to drink before you play your game?  

Natasha good ovulating news   - everyone's at it this weekend...except for me a dh.  Poor bloke has forgotten was sex is like I think - when I'm stimming I'm so tender and the dildocam really hurts that he's not allowed near me and now on the 2ww I'm paranoid     He must love me  

Kate - lovely wedding photo    glad you're feeling better.

Sam - it's such a scary decision but a new fresh start may be just what you need.  Don't worry about DD I'm sure she will make new friends without any problems.  

Welcome lillietta  

Fishy I expect you'll have a hangover when you read this  

Pixie, what did you buy  what did you buy

Ally when is AF due?

Why does DH think it's really funny to use my hairbrush on the cats?  As much as I love them IT'S WRONG  

I had fajitas for dinner Mmmmmm

Love to you all
donks xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just done my first jab and apart from slicing my thimb open on the first vial of saline, all went ok. 

Crikey - it seems like you are all ovulating and having a shaggathon weekend.  Good luck Pixie, Bobbi, Natasha    

Sam - I understand your anxieties and reservations about New York but this might be fate.  Would it be forever?  I have Julia Indichova's book if you want me to post it to you - reading it may make you feel a little more positive about the possibility and then you can make an informed decision?  I know its hard because you have to also consider what might happen if you dont go in relation to redundancy etc.  Re - DD, my brother has just moved to Melbourne for 3 years with his work - he has a son who is nearly 4 and a daughter who was 2 last September.  They have adjusted really well and love it there.  Plus, when i was 4 and my bro was 2, my dad took us all to California for a year cos of his work and I have very happy memories of it to this day.  I think i made my new friends at nursery school.  Good luck with making your decisions.  

Ally -   with your tx.    Is Ben home tomorrow?   

Natasha - I love bags too.  Have far too many but I do tend to use most of them and keep them for years and years.  The bag i got today is soft brown leather - the sort that will age well and look better as it does.  I loved buying it but I then also loved coming home and transferring all my bits and bobs into it.  And cos its bigger than the one I have been using, i have added more bits and bobs to it too!   

Donkey - sounding promising to me    

Anne - hope you have those ickle feet up and that wheatbag on your tummy.    Thanks for your support hon  

Kate - enjoy the curry.  I had curry earlier - doggy bag from last night!  

Beach - glad you had a lovely day.   

Zuri -   for EC.

Laura - sounds like you had some fun last night!  

Lillietta - Welcome!  i am also on a 21 day LP at the Lister - Have dr'd for last week and did first jab today.  See my signature for details.   

Pixie - What did you get on your shopping trip?  

Love and hugs to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - Laura - sorry about your nan, hope she makes it through   glad you had a night away from the triplets to get some rest, I love the new picture too!

Beach - Happy Birthday!!

Miranda, sorry to hear about your bouts of feeling dogey, hope you get completely back to normal soon. 

Anne - great news about the follys, look forward to hearing about your next scan   

Zuri - good luck to you too, sounds like it's going well even if you can't give us the details, I am a control freak and would be frustrated not knowing, just the way I was when I went to Turkey, it was like getting blood out of a stone!!

Kate - sorry about the pains and torment of AF, hopefully she will go away soon and you can be on to your plan of action!

Nix - good luck when you get to transfer those lovely blasts, any news to when that will be?

Ali - I read what you put about DP etc and think you are one brave lady and   that this treatment works for you.

Ally - sorry to hear youre feeling low, but bound to be with all that has happened lately, glad to hear Ben is coming back soon  
also good luck with your forthcoming treatment   

donkey - those could be implantation pains, I hope so   

someone mentioned a bit of blood mid cycle, this can be a sign of ovulation, I have it occasionally so definately a time to go for it, I'd say!  


Steph - hows things going?

Pix - you mentioned cycle monitoring by the Jinemend, what does that entail? but you are also TTC naturally? Hope your egg meet the swimmers and you don't have to worry about treatment, you too Natasha and little Jen, it's all happening at the moment, me too!

PS Natasha - get the bag!! 

I was allowed on clomid for the first time in months and went to hospital on Thursday and I have 2 x 20mm follys so that was a good result because if you get more ( sometimes I have had 3/4) they won't let you trigger with HCG and then I would have been forced to take matters into my own hands ( got HCG in fridge which handily I know how to deal with after the IVF and would have just triggered myself ) but nice to be allowed to 'officially'. There seems to be a heavy drive towards the prevention of multiples which is why they won't let you have the injection if more then 2.   

I email Romina at the Jinemed to ask about where to get my AMH done and I can have it done at the portland, does anyone know if I should have it done on a non clomid cycle ( as I was on it this month ) so best to wait until next months cycle?

Hi Juicy, Purple and everyone else,  love Karen xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

OOOhhhh thanks girls - what would I do without you      You have made me feel so much better about it, almost excited!  DH & I have both worked a bit in NY in the past, and it's just not a city we feel at home in. Too busy and we like to be relaxed and lazy    .  But if we have to do it then I'll just have to get my head around it and be positive.  Part of me wants to go, it is the fresh start thing, but I know running away won't solve the problem. 

DH and I have had a big talk about it and decided we will try to talk to a relocation agent to see if we can rent an apartment that is equivalent to what we live in now for the same budget before we say yes or no, then he needs to nut out all the details with work. There will be a lot to organise. It does kind of make it feel better that the CHR is there, at least we would get to compare protocols!    DH & I have agreed that we have a few 'must have's' that we have to get agreed before we say yes, and if it's a no, then we will just risk that he can keep his job in London and hope for the best.     So it's not 100% definite, DH may say no.

Actually this does makes me think we girls should try to be active and meet some US ladies on a US website who are at the CHR and see what info we can get from them about the protocols etc they use.  Bless the Lister, thank god they do treat us as no-one else will, but I sometimes wonder as we PRs are a small part of their very busy business if they have time to look at what other clinics are doing for PRs.  Maybe we should try to find out the specifics, especially estrogen priming, so we can and show it to them.     If anyone has a link to any sites with PR's from the CHR i'm happy to volunteer to start badgering them for info. 

Ally, come on over to NY I'd love to have a friend !!! I'm sure we can work out a way to transport the kitties, is there a luxury way for cats to travel?  There must be a solution because being in the cargo hold of a plane just wouldn't do.  If we have to go I'm going to start harassing you  

Natasha - thanks for offering to ask your friend.  I absolutley will take her advice! You may get a PM from me Monday begging for her number. 

Laura - I'm sorry to hear about you nan.       My nan's in hospital too at the moment, recovering from her 2nd heart attack.  It's so hard to see them become so frail.

Welcome lillietta  

Kate - I love the happy photo!

Zuri - thanks for the uplifting advice.

Donks - enjoy the Frajitas!

Anne - stay warm and give those follies a hug from me.

Pix -   

Hi Bobbi, Beach, Ai, Juicy & Steph.

Nighty night ladies...  sweet dreams to you all.

Sam xxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bobbi - thanks hon    

Karen - you are naughty       Glad you were able to go legit!      Not sure about your question re - AMH.  But I think I've been told that AMH does not fluctuate so do we assume that means with drugs too?  Hopefully someone will be more help than me  

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Bobbi - yeah I think it is but I'm not sure.  I'd love to get the exact drugs \ dosages they use for estrogen priming in the US....basically I'd love to get the CHR's protocol and compare with the Listers to see if there are any differences other than DHEA.    I read a little bit on the websites I could find. It wasn't the CHR but another clinic in the US seems to use estrogen patches.  No real reason to belive the CHR have any higher success rates with PRs than the Lister, but they do seem to treat a large percentage of us.

Sam xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad you had a good day Beachie!  

Karen - any hormone you take can affect the AMH result, I believe. I wasn't allowed to have the AMH test done till after two periods following tx. I seem to remember Steph had a hideous FSH after the pill - is that right?

Sam - you really would be in a great place for tx! I'd go for it, definitely - how exciting! Sod the special diet and docs and herbs - you'll find more specialist places there than you could shake a stick at. You'll be in paradise!

Laura - how lovely that your nan woke up to see the babies. That's wonderful. I like the game idea, but have no Fererros! What will I do?

Donks - doesn't that give you staticky hair?  

Welcome Liletta!

Hi to Bobbi, Kate, Nix, Natasha, Anne, Zuri, Ally, Ali, Juice, and all  hello!

Now, if you lot are all ovulating - GET THE HECK TO BED!


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Not been about much so bit of a catch up to do.

Pixie I think you were talking a while ago about how you take your DHEA - I do 50 in the morning 25 after lunch and then 25 after dinner - CHR had me doing 50 am and 50 pm but even though I didn't have any problems with it I kept reading about it causing sleep problems so changed and have been fine. Fingers crossed for a natural BFP for you after this w/e's activities! 

Donkey - thinking of you, I know it is so hard not to analyse every symptom! I agree with the others though it seems early for AF symptoms.  

Ally - my AF came on Thurs pm - I took my last pill Sun pm. Do you know why Jaya has us on diff meds with you on Clomid? Is that the same thing as Menopur? Just wondered as we have v similar FSH/AMH. Is it a shorter protocol or the same ? I am BCP then 7 days dr then start 300iu menopur for I think 10 -14 days. Lots of luck to you and thanks for originally directing me over to this thread - it has been a real help.   

Rural Chick - I was put on DHEA by CHR, got pregnant naturally and they kept me on it until I got a positive HCG blood test (or might have been after the second one). I miscarried but don't think it was because of the DHEA - I am on thyroid meds and should have increased the dose 50% but found out late I was pregnant and then didn't know anyway. Most likely was a dodgy egg anyway as was from a day 60 ovulation or something crazy like that!

Happy birthday Beachy! 

Hi Lillietta.  

Sam - OMG that sounds like a lot to be thinking about right now! I know what you mean about wanting to focus on your fertility, my DP is desperate to move out of London - actually Australia is top of the list or anywhere with good surf - but although I love the idea I can't really think about it right now. The others are right though it would be a good time with DD at 2 as still not at school so you don't have that to worry about and a really good way to meet other people would be through play groups/ nursery etc. Plus CHR right there - that is a big bonus. And I agree with Ally about Obama! I sent you another PM the other day but I don't think it went as the battery died on my laptop so if you didn't let me know.   

Bobbi - the estrogen priming protocol they use at CHR is different to what they use here - they use estrogen patches starting a week before your period - I was going to do a cycle with CHR but for complications copuldn't get out there so they have shared the protocol with Jaya and if this cycle doesn't work she has said she will let me do it. I think the difference is the BCP also contains progesterone and the Dr at CHR said to me when I told him about going on the BCP that they never suppress the ovaries of ladies with prematurely aging ovaries. I didn't have much choice but to go with Jaya's protocol at this point as otherwise I would have been waiting for another month or two but his words did make me nervous. The research I did into it did seem to indicate a higher egg count in women with POA. 
I have some more info if anyone wants it - only the list of meds they gave me - think I posted it at one point but can't remember where.

Laurab - wow 15 feeds - how do you manage that every night - amazing lady. I am also amazed you and your DH have time for Ferrero Roche games but what an image! Wasn't sure where you were going with that though glad it was noses! Made me laugh out loud! So sorry to hear about your nan. I bet that made her day to see your gorgeous babies. 

Ali thanks for your response to the question below on the Lister thread - I am going to PM you.  

Hello to everyone else and now I have a quick question.... I had my scan on Monday (day after finishing BCP) which showed all quiet - scan 2 weeks before had visible antral follicles but these had disappeared and lining had thinned - is this what is meant to happen or should I have still had visible follicles or doesn't it matter at this point? Getting confused as some ladies seem to have them and some don't at this point. I start the menopur on monday after my 7 days of suprecur (on my slightly overdosed amount!) and have a scan friday which I was told was when we will do the antral follicle count. Dreading it as have been told to only expect 3 so feeling like a really poor responder compared to all the recent numbers coming through. Anyones thoughts greatly appreciated.

Missy x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning ladies
Thank you so much for all your warm welcomes and the comments about the DHEA. It is so great to read so much wise advice within less than 24 hours.
Good luck to us all. xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

morning all xx

mir  - love the new bobster pic. xx  u did make melaugh calling the girls les dawson.... keep chucking at them now! 

ali - great news hon.

rural - welcome

sam - i spoke to the cons at Sirm, semed nice and not phased with us pr's.  

beach - did you have nice meal and some champers last night?

kate - i hate raisons etc too!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good morning

Laura dinner was tummy and had a lovely evening thanks. Just waiting for our friends to arrive then were off out for Sunday lunch ......


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Sam- New York is my most favourite place in the whole world and this could be a fantastic opportunity for you all.
I hope the Relocation agent comes up with something suitable then from there you can see how you feel


Karen- God news on your scan hun Wishing you lots and lots of luck this time  

Ally - Is Ben back today hun?  

Ali- Well done on the jab hun, u are very brave. Now, here's a tip from Jason.... on the solution vial there is a little dot and if you look really careful there is like a little ridge where the glass wlil break easier. He cut himself first time but all ok ever since.

Hi Pix- How was the shopping trip?  

Laura- I am so sorry about your gran hun.  
On a lighter note though....your drinking game sounds crazy. Sounds like you had a nice time  

Nat- Hi Mrs, hope you're having a lovely weekend  

Missy- Hi hun, rested ovaries will have little or no follies hun and a thin lining is perfect. 


Lilletta- Welcome hun.  

Hi Bobbi- How are you?  

Kate- How's your weekend hun? 

    Miranda, Steph, Angel, Rural, Donkey, Zuri, Fishy, Purple,Beachy, Popsi, Tracey, LJ, Nix, Nikki2008, Rachel, NikkiW

I was asleep by 9 last night can you believe then Jason's alarm went off at 10 for the injections  
Just had a cooked brekky- can't remember the last time I had one so made a nice change from Special K or a slice of toast  
Watching a film now that we taped last night called Untraecable and it looks quite scary   .
I can't watch stuff like that before bed cos I have nightmares but in the daytime I'm ok !

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning all,

Hi Bobbi - thanks for that you are right  - if I even get 3 I will be relieved but there is always a part of you that dreams of the miraculous....!!  I will PM you and Sam the info I have from CHR. I think you are right SIRM does the same protocol - they have quite a lot of info on there website about it if I remember correctly. 

Hi Anne -  that is what I need to hear - thank you! 

Missy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- The Sonographer Jalia at the Lister  also makes a big point of saying if we only have one follie, we can get one egg that can turn into one healthy pregnancy


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girls  

Beachy - Have a lovely lunch  

Rural Chick and Lillieta - Hi & Welcome    

Anne - Good luck on your next scan   

Zuri - Hope all is going well with stimms   

Mir - Bob looks utterly scrumptious!!  

Laura - I'm sorry about your gran, glad she's had the chance to see the chiplets in hospital 

Ali - Good luck with stimms    

Donkey - hang on in there PUPO lady   

Ally - Good luck hun, will keep all fingers and toes crossed for you   

Latestarter - Hope you're feeling better hun  

LittleJen - Hope you're still having fun!  

Sam - I love NYC!! Maybe a change of scenery can be a good way for you to start afresh ttc? And I'm sure you would have no trouble in finding great acupuncturists, organic food and etc in the Big Apple... My dh is currently there on a business trip and I just wished I could have fitted on his luggage....  

I'm having the whole day just for myself, will probably do some retail therapy and then go to the cinema 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone! 

Alegria x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovelies,

How is everyone's weekend going?

My shopping trip wasn't great - couldn't find anything to buy  I hate this time of the year, there is either left over sale things or summer stuff which is far too early to wear  Not that I need anything may I add but still not happy!

We are invited to MIL's house today for sunday roast  She is a brilliant cook -so looking forward to stuffing my face 

Sam & Bobbi: I have been doing some research on "Estrogen Priming Protocol" and found this link - have a read it's very interesting.

http://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=&id=420

I've also phoned the clinic in Oxford (the only clinic in the UK offers IVM) but the nurse or whoever pickep up the phone said that they only treat women with PCOS.  I sent an email to Nordica Clinic in Holland on Friday and waiting to hear back.

Missy: I'd love the details of the protocol too hun - please send me a PM too if you don't mind. Thanks for the DHEA info, I have started using the Ultra micronised DHEA - we'll see if that makes any difference in my sleeping pattern.

Kazzie: Re your question about "cycle monitoring" - I will be seeing the Jin's doctor for day 2 antrals at the Portland Hospital for the next few months and when we discover the best month we will start tx. Would you like me to PM you the doc's details?

Anne: Love horror films too  
How are your follies doing? Getting lots of twinges? Good luck with the scan tomorrow sweetie. 

Rural Chick: I was told by 2 docs there is no problem taking DHEA until you find out you are pregnant so don't fret. 

Donks: I didn't get any AF pains during my 2ww hun so yours sound very promising.  for a BFP for you.

Ali: Well done on doing the first jab. Everybody seems to do the same thing and cut their fingers while opening those evil bottles  Use some tissue next time you are opening one.

Ally: Still in Paris? Have some frog legs for me - mmmm love them   
Hope AF starts soon and you can get started.   Thinking of you  

Natasha, Bobbi, LJ : Happy 

Kate: How are you feeling today? Love your wedding pic. 

Zuri: How is DH? Is he over his man flue yet? 

Laura: It's so sweet of you to take bubba's to the hospital  Love their pics on ** but can't write any comment cos the minute I do everyone says I'm feeling broody - blah blah 

Alegria: 

OK I'm off now    

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Pixie xx

Ps: DH started calling me Pixie! Great!!! 

/links


----------



## doktorj (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello all

finally found the Poor responders thread!
Has anyone been told their oestrogen levels were really low during stimmulation. this is my first IVF, I was on the pill for 3 weeks, then started buserlin inj 0.5 for 7 days, then began stimming with gonal F at 225 and halved the buserlin. MY AF during DR was awful wth flooding and pain- good clear out, but at my first stim scan day 4-5 stim i had a 3mm lining, and 7 tiny follies and my oestrogen level was 80-which apparantly is pretty crap- MY FSH was 8 so ok a few months back- so can't understand whats happened to my hormones. sex has suddenly become impossible- as its so dry down there-lack of E2  anyone had similar?? not sure if i should cancel EC and just begin again 

your thoughts would be most welcome

Pinkpear x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Doktorj -   and welcome!    
Usually your consultant use your first IVF as a learning curve to see how you'll respond to the drugs. Unfortunately, in my own experience, the long protocol with the combo pill + burselin was a killer for my poor old ovaries. Also I would say, and hopefully the other ladies in this thread may agree, Gonal F 225 seems to me a very low dose to start with for someone at your age... but again, as it's your first IVF you con may not have wanted to start it with a full dose of drugs straight away... Have you talked with your con about trying a higher dose for a few more days before cancelling it? It seems to me still really early days and those 7 follies (which in PR's land is a dream number!   ) could still grow... Also, they could still give you oestrogen patches to thicken up your lining... Well, just a few thoughts. I'm sure someone else will come along soon with more advice. I wish you lots of luck    

Alegria x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy weekend ladies  

Heather/Nix - no new hair pic as yet, i tend to stay the other side of the camera when i can  

Laura - new pics on ******** are soooo cute   glad you managed to have an evening alone together, and you managed to entertain yourselves   Hope your nan pulls through, she must have loved seeing the chiplets  

Kate - your wedding pic is lovely hun, you do look so happy  

Beachy - hope you had a great birthday  

Anne - yep yesterday i was on the ****, i'll fill you in after my personals   Loved big brother, big poke in the eye for Ulrika's critics  

Sam - good luck with the decision for New York, i hope the girls have given you food for thought, could i come visit, i haven't managed to get there yet  

Lilieta, Rural Chick, Pinkpear - welcome ladies  

Donkey - luckily i don't get hangovers, i do get the munchies though, have been eating for england today   I'm now imagining how pretty your cats must be looking   Enjoy all the pains you can get, implantation please  

Bobbi - hope you and DH find a way to get over your fight later  

Mir - the new pic of bobster is scrummy as usual  

Pix - that's my clinic in oxford, i remember reading about IVM last year when i was just starting t/x there  

Anne - good luck with next scan hun  

Nat - you really have a thing for bags don;t you, at least this one isn't plastic  

Ali - well done with the first jab  

Nix - did you manage any shopping on your trip out on friday, hope DH got home ok  


Add me to the ovulating crew, although must admit haven't really felt like   as of yet, feeling very fat and unsexy at the mo, and going through a 'what's the point' phase, poor DH, he was horny as hell with a few drinks last night, have made it up to him today though, cooked him stew and will give him bit of   tonight  

Successful session yesterday, managed to get enough vodka done my neck to make me look  , although was horrified when 'friend' did turn up, bumped into her in the doorway and was promptly told to SHUSS as she had got 6 month old to sleep - WHY WHY WHY bring her to the club then   then she sat next to me and spent the next hour talking about her next mistake pregnancy, maternity, how fat she was getting already (she's about 7 stone  ) and how tired she was   Sis saw me down my drink, got me another and told DH to expect a wrecked wife   Brooke the 6 month old was scrummy as usual, just hard to watch her mum fussing like hell, wanted to take her off of her  

No hangover today, but major munchies, diet out of the window


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

testing to see if my sig has changed!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

mmmm some of it has, some hasn't when tried to download pic - back to the drawing board?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had a lovely weekend with my friends.  Got completely plastered both nights which is not on my diet but what the hell.  We went to a Burns night party on Saturday which was really good - I hadn't been to one before.
While I was there we all booked to go to Portugal in May.  One of my friends parents live somewhere in the mountains near Porto in quite a big house.  They are going to come back to the UK while we go to their place.  I am really looking forward to it.  Especially as we will be going about 10 days from returning from a holiday in Tunisia    We decided, life is too short to not do things just because you can't afford it  

On the theme of games you can play with chocolates.  If you don't like fr so don't want to do Laura's game.  try placing an After Eight mint on your forehead and then try to get it down your face just just by frowing pulling funny faces (no touching it with your hands) and into your mouth without dropping it.  Great fun but if you take too long you get chocolately marks down your face.

Laura.  It was lovely of you to take the trips in to the hospital - I bet your Nan was so pleased.  

Sam.  Wow NY.  I know I would be as unsure as you but if you go I am sure you and DD will get so much out of it.  If you don't like the hectic pace of Manhattan coudl you live somewhere outside and DH commmute in to work. As the others say, in terms of your fertility NY will probably help rather than hinder. Good luck with your decision.  

Beach.  I am glad you had a great birthday.  Did you get some nice pressies?

Lillietta.  Welcome and good luck with your treatment

Doktorj.  Has the consultanty said what the implications of low hormone levels are?  I can't help I'm afraid

Nix.  every time you say 'w'appen you remind me of my favourite holiday ever - Jamaica.  It was the most beautiful place I have ever been.  I would love to go back one day.  I absolutely loved the food - you have prompted me to get my carribean cook book out again soon.

Ali. Glad you are at stimms stage.  How are you getting on with the jabs.

Donkey.   

Anne.  Not long now until EC

Pixie. Hi.  Enjoyed your BMS?

Ally.  Is Ben back yet?

Better go.  I have been away from DH all weekend and half hour after coming home I am on here  





c


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi my lovelies 

Sorry just a quickie from me tonight as only just stopped cleaning   Good luck to all the ladies having scans tomoz, anne and zuri i think   Hello to newbies and     to everyone.  Sorry but i gotta go and have a shower cos im covered in grease from scotts new sandwich/burger van.  And hes gotta go get lock fixed on back doors 2moz cos the lock is broken.

Hope everyone is ok, will try and pop on later if i get chance and do personals.  Thanks for all the comments about the wedding pic girlies, they can do wonders with airbrushing these days    

If anyones bored and wants to see our wedding pics u can go to www.grpics.co.uk/lycett ( i dont usually look like that i can assure you)  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate will have a gander now...

Tracey- yes I got a bag of DH that I've been hoping he'd buy me


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate- you look lovely and so happy, all your guests constantly had smiles on their faces x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachy - think it was the free beer hunny   

OMG     has anyone just seen todd carty on dancing on ice, its gotta be the funniest thing i've seen in ages.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Jut done my last jabs and have scan and trigger tomorrow

I have had a terrible day, in so much pain that its reduced me to tears, (for me to cry with pain is unknown I am usually a tough cookie who handles this stuff pretty well) is this normal? for you girls who have gone through it all before? I just hope its not like this now until Wednesday egg collection 

Sorry for me post, too bloody painful to sit at comp too long just wanted to come and ask how normal it as to to be in such pain

x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You poor thing Zuri.  I didn't have pain but I only had two follies.  I wouldnt have thought it would be normal to be in enough pain to make you cry.  What kind of pain is it?  I would ring your clinic asap if I were you.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri - where is the pain hunny, and when did it start?  Is it a pain that comes and goes or is it constant?  Have you taken any painkillers hunny?  Sorry all the questions just trying to work out what on earth it could be, i never had any pain apart from wind pains and a bit of bloatedness.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

is it OK to take pain killers? going to take some ibuprofen now

Pain changed from niggling discomfort over the past 5 days to proper pain today and gradually got worse, its not constant but its every few mins I am having stabbing pains

Clinic will be closed, I don't go to a clinic I go to a doctors office and just see the one doctor so he's not there at weekends. Anyway going at 11.30 tomorrow so will ask him then, not that I expect him to be sympathetic or give me any answers, he'll probably just look at me again as if I am mad whingeing foreigner! grrr

to out it into perspective I am pretty tough, I had 3 ops last year the last one being a laparotomy (I was told it would be a tough recovery but i was up and about in 4 days and relatively pain free, certainly didn't reduce me to tears like this! but I was pumped with pain killers and at the moment I'm not.

Thanks for your replies girls know I can count on you girls

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zuri - yes hun definatly take some painkillers hun, hope u get some answers in the morning.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Zuri - Make sure you also drink plenty of water in the meantime


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Kate. I just watched the dancing on ice results show.  You are right Todd Carty was hilarious - he should have gone out not Jeremy.

I am going for a consult at CRM tomorrow afternoon to talk about donor eggs.  I only rang on Thursday and the said they had an apt Monday.  Depending on how long they think they will take to find a donor I think I am going to go for it.  The thing that terrifies me most is that with a high chance of success I will be even more devastated if it doesn't work and I don't know if i can cope with yet more disappoitnment


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a question for you lovely ladies - looking to see if anyone has had similar experience/could offer some advice.... 

Quick potted history - i'm 39 (soon to be 40), DH 38 with history of MF. MY last FSH 9, AMH 14 (6 mths ago). Got lucky on my 1st ICSI in 2006 with beautiful DD. Since then have had another 3 ICSI - 2 unsuccessful & the last one 1 successful, but unfortunately missed m/carriage at 9 wks (chromosome 15 abnormality). Now I'm wondering if its a chromosome prob we've got (DH has a slight abnormality of Chr 14 - but told by a geneticist its not incompatable with conceiving a healthy baby). My ovarian reserve is plummetting, last cycle producing 5 follies, only 3 fertilised. I have recently been weighing up the pros & cons of another ICSI with own eggs or doing a donor Egg cycle in Athens. I know i'm not a completely hopeless case - but if Ive only got 1 maybe 2 cycles left in me, shouldn't we try & maximise our chances of success with younger eggs... 

I contacted Serum & have just been rung back by their consultant Penny. She strongly advises that I should stick with my own eggs & maybe do a couple of natural (unstimulated) ICSIs - even though the odds are a lot lower. I expected her to be full-on for donor eggs & this has really floored me, as I had nearly made up my mind to compromise on genetic make-up for a greater chance of a successful outcome. Problem is I think I've only got enough energy (never mind cash!) for 1 or 2 more goes, & whilst a natural cycle may be less stress & cash, we're still talking £4-5K a pop.

So my Qs are:

1) Anyone of you PRs had a natural unstimulated ICSI & any views on it? I can understand the logic that by not forcing your ovaries, you could maybe produce 1 goodish egg & be better placed for quality transfer..just that the odds are much lower than stimulated ICSI. 
2) Would PGD testing enable us to weed out the abnormal chromosomes - has PGD been validated for ICSI? Does anyone have any experiences of PGD?
3) Penny's reaction that we may not need DEs yet cam as a bit of a shock - have we been a bit premature about thinking about moving on? at what point do you decide to move on from your own crappy eggs to DE? (thats a bit of a rhetorical Q to be honest...how do any of us know the answer to that!)

Anyhow - really hope one of you girls may be able to offer some words of wisdom
Thanks a heap, love & babydust to all
Libby


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhh tracey, think we are stronger than we know when it comes to going for what we want hun.    Yes the success rates are high and yes it may yet still fail, but if u dont try hunny u never know do you     And if it fails then at least we tried and we are strong enough to pull ourselves together again.  But then again hun it may just work   so what have you got to lose?  Give it a go hun, i would and will do if this cycle using my own eggies fails, i have a few more years yet before i give up  

Hope all that makes sense to you cos i just read it back and its like gobbldygook     

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

It does make sense Kate.  We seem to be the only ones still up.  I think I am going to bed now.  Night night.
I must update my sig as it is wishful thinking saying I am 42 when I have been 43 for 3 months now


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Tracey...bizarrely I was just posting about my eggs/DE before I read your post. Your history sounds quite similar to me...i'd be really interested in hearing what your consultant says t'row...such a hard decision isnt it? Only struck me today just how many times people reference how much my DD is like me (she looks like my DH) - ie she's stubborn as an ox, adventurous, loves her food (a heap of roast pork & crackling, curly kale & puy lentils tonight aged 2 1/2!) & it did make me wonder if I were so lucky to conceive a sibling by DE, how i'd react if they had a completely different personality to me. Really finding it difficult to be objective about the whole DE thing as the odds of conceiving are so much higher than with my own eggs 
Good luck tomorrow 

Libby


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nite nite tracey   

Hi libby - i read somewhere hun (cant remember where tho)  about the donor egg picking up characteristics from the mother while inside the womb.  This is our last go i think with my own eggies as we have poor response from 2 cycles now, dont think we will hesitate to use donor eggs but somehow may be easier for us as we have no ds or dd to compare to.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

hope you dont mind me dropping in to ask a question, I have lurked here on/off for a while since my failed treatment in December. 

My FSH was 7.5 and AMH 2.2 when I started my short protocol in November and so they expected a good response. My first stimming scan showed 14 follicles all doing well so they were really pleased and so was I. On my day 7 scan 3 had grown well and the rest lagged way behind. They said it may be just because I had started the cetrotide and would probably be fine next time, but day 9 scan showed 3 good sized ones and 2 that may make it in time the rest were still around 5-7mm. My Oestrogen had also totally plumeted and they upped my Menopur dose from 225-300. I stimmed for 16 days in the end as they hoped the others would catch up and my Oestrogen picked up well, they were still unsure when I went to EC.

At EC they got what they initially thought were 5 but told me straight out that one probably was no use, so 4, one of which was immature and didnt progress so 3 left and all fertilised, but BFN after 2 grade 2's were put back.

I have my follow up tommorow pm which is why I am getting itchy feet and nervous about what the plan will be for March. Anyone any ideas or suggestions for questions before I speak to them. Why did 14 become 4 and such a poor response, why did Oestrogen drop and is there anything I can do to prevent this. I know I will get the official response tommorow but would value your thought and opinions

Thanks
Pam


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi everyone - Zuri - drink plenty of water and make sure your doc takes your pain seriously tomorrow just to check that your ovaries aren't becoming overstimulated. I know that paracetamol will be safe but that may not be heavy duty enough for you.  

Pixie hope you had a good meal at your MIL      if you could send me the info about the monitoring that would be good too.

Tracey - I agree with the others, definately go for the consultation and go for it, it is better to try and not have any regret.  

Hi Kate - how are you today, has the witch finished her visit?   checked out the wedding photos - lovely!

Libby - I read your post with interest, can you find out exactly what the chromosome prob is with your DH? It could be quite important in deciding the next step forward. my DH has a balanced translocation between genes 13&14. We had IVF/ICSI/PGD (they always do ICSI when doing PGD generally) in Turkey, collected 8 eggs, 7 fertilised and out of those only one was free of my DH translocation and anuplodies for my age (41) unfortunately BFN but it doesn't put me off still trying. 

PGD can definately help rule out chromosome probelms so it might help you have a baby with your own eggs. I would definately look into PGD as an option once you find out the details of your husbands chromosome prob before you move onto donor eggs.

Sorry don't know about natural ICSI but if you have a chrom prob and increased age risk for chromosome prob I personally think you are better off with PGD as you may get them to fertilize better with the ICSI but they might be abnormal so won't produce a preg anyway.

I think the decision to move on from your own eggs is a hard one, I have two children already and would like any subsequent baby to be related to at least one of us, but if I had donor eggs, I would think well there would still be a prob with the dogey gene of DH so may be better off for a chance of pregnancy with a complete egg and sperm donor! But then I think would it be fair for that child not to be biologically related to us or it's siblings and I personally don't think it would be but I would feel different I think if I didn't have any children at all though as maybe you could hope to have same donors for a sibling then if it was possible.

Anyway - duty calls so must get my conception cap into gear  

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just typed a huge post and then lost it when i pressed post  

Pam - hi there!  Good luck with follow-up consultation tomorrow.  Hopefully someone will be along soon who can help more with your questions.   

Tracey - good luck for tomorrow  

Kate - your photos are fab!  You look so happy and gorgeous 

Zuri - sorry that you are experiencing pain.  Rest up and drink plenty - hope you get reassuring answers tomorrow.   

Pixie, Natasha, LJ, Fish, Bobbi - hope you are still making the most of an ovulation weekend!  

Fish - how do you not get hangovers??  You are so lucky   Sounds like you coped admirably yesterday  

Laura - how is your nan today?  

Hi to everyone else - scared to write too much incase i lose it again. 

This morning I went to a local farm shop and spent a fortune on organic fruit, veg and meat.  I do try to be good most of the time but as I am having TX I want to try and do the best for myself.  So I bought an assortment, regardless of the price.  Almost died when i got to the till and the conference pears were over £1 EACH and the avocados £1.50 each!   

Afterwards I went with my friend for a ander round a town in the New Forst, stopping for a hot chocolate and some millionaires shortbread and then a long walk int he forest.  It was lovely getting some fresh air and exercise and just talking about whatever.  We also saw 3 lots of dear.  They were so close to us it was amazing.  

Did second jab tonight and much more successful.  Have been using my wheatbag and drinking the said 2 litres of water a day.  Even had to pee behind a tree during the walk    I am sure i felt twinges in my ovaries today - is it my imagination?   

Sending love to you all. xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just wanted to say to Zuri, hope all goes well today and keep those fluids up. Try lucozade sport type drinks (still, not sparkly) but something with electrolytes in it to make sure you don't dilute all the salts out of your body with too much water...  And I know it's not easy to convince those Euro doc types of anything but I would INSIST on a blood test too to ensure you're not at risk of OHSS.  No need to panic but it's good you're going to see the doc today. 

Love to all and welcome to the newbies!

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning

Thanks all for your responses last night, not feeling so bad this morning, still have nigglings discomfort more than period pain but it not as painful, will mention it today but I know I wont get much joy, anyway only too more days until collection so not long to go!

Hope everyone is OK

Anne are you having a scan today also?

X x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all, 
Zuri - hope you are feeling better today.

Tracey - I'm really excited for you, even if you aren't. I hope the consult goes well hon. I admire your courage to keep trying - I wish I could face tx. Where do you find your strength from? I can't wait to hear how you get on.

Well, I too got plastered friday and saturday and ate roast beef yorkshire puds and sticky toffeee pud with clotted cream yesterday. So my diet well and truly out of the window too...I was doing so well, am so peed off with myself. So Fishy - I know how you feel. BTW, your response to the 'friend' (i.e. getting smashed on vodka) was entirely logical, justified and appropriate. Sometimes there's no other way to deal with these situations. you are a woman after my own heart.

It was my friend's due date yesterday - no sign as yet. I'm dreading having to be so pleased for her and trying not to be consumed by jealousy. 

love to you all - sorry, I can't do many personals xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning girls

Will post properly later just wanted to say I hope Zuri feels better soon.  

I was woken again with aches last night - they are strange not proper AF aches but I'm uncomfortable??  This 2WW is really driving me crazy this time   

Speak later
D xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - We are here for you whatever your decision and whatever the outcome.  

Zuri and Anne - Good luck today.

Sure there are lots of important things I've missed! Sorry.

As for my Nan she had all her medication stopped on Sat as was going to die and since she has come off the meds she has become all lucid and is talking which she hasn't done in years! Amazing.  Her chest infection is improving and my dad is going to meet with her consultant and the parkinsons nurse to see if she can not go bac on the meds, even if it shortens her life she will actually have a little bit of a life, for the last 10 years she has only been able to say yes and no to simple questions and stare into space.  So we will see, I'll keep you updated.  Thanks for asking.  

Morning donkey! eee orh!

XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls sorry no time for personals really late into work and need to look busy when my dad arrives in a few mins  

My AF arrived this morning, so today is CD1, I start my Clomid tomorrow then have to have a scan between CD3-5. As Jaya pointed out to me that this is a 'trial stimulation which would be converted to IVF if we see follicular growth' I do not know when to book my scan.

Scenario 1: I have scan on CD5 to allow most time to respond to Clomid, but I do not have a Menopur script so would only start stims (if they allowed me) on CD5 when usually it would be CD2/3.

Scenario 2: I have scan on CD3 but will have only given myself 2 days on Clomid, I will be on time for Menopur but they might cancel me if 'there is no follicular growth'.

Arghhhhhhh!! 

Don't quote me but I am really really going to try and take this in my stride. I just want to get it out of the way to be honest, if it is going to fail, lets fail quickly, do the crying and then get on with life. If it doesn't fail well I will need to be brought round with smelling salts!!! 

Love you all - chat later (once i have caught up with what you have all been posting) xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - Wooo Hooo your off.  Think I'd g for an earlier scan, you should see sme follies  by day 3 even if only small.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Zuri - hope it all goes ok for you today - i echo the others and say make sure you talk to your consult about the pain, hope you're feeling better  

Ali - good to hear that you had such a relaxing and carefree day, thats just what you need right now  

Donkey - did you have AF pains on your last cycles? Lot of   for you

Ally - hi hun - arrggh what a dilemma for you - i dont know, what does Jaya think? will starting a couple of days later on the menopure be detrimental to a cycle? would you still stimm for the same no of days on it? if it seems that that scenario wouldnt make too much difference then i owuld go for that as as you say you then have longer to respond to the clomid and more chance of even getting to ivf sorry if thats not being helpful!!  

Laura - thats such great news about your nan and how amazing too - certainly sounds like she could have a better quality of life without her meds even if it is potentially shorter, although if she feels so much better that could give her the fight she needs too. Hope she continues to improve and get stronger  

Hmmm, well got the blood test results back this morning, cytokines have gone up, NOT happy! They're recommending i do the humira again - another 2 doses and retest in 4 weeks time to see if come down then - i really dont know what to do - i can only have 2 more doses of it and am afraid that if they go up again, i'll then be in a worse position than if hadnt done it in the first place - or they might go down...or i could do an ivf with extra steroids and ivig now but if it doesnt work will i wonder forever what would have happened if i'd done the humira again...clearly its a day of dilemmas today!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello there all!!

AnneG - I think the others have answered it but E2 is oestradiol, a form of oestrogen and gives them an idea of how mature your follies are so they trigger you at the right time.  Your level is just great for 5 follies so hopefully it will mean you get 5 eggies too!!  I know it makes no sense but I am always optimistic when someone gets 5 follies cos that is what Kate had!!   

Rural Chick - again, I think others have answered but DHEA will not cause any problems with implantation or lead to miscarriage; research thus far suggests it actually reduces miscarriage rates. 

Lilietta - welcome! 

Sam - I can understand NY is a bit of a dilemma and scary.  From an IF point of view I think it is actually great!!  But I can understand there being a lot more to think about.  I hope you are ok.  I don't know of any boards with CHR patients but I do understand they treat A LOT of older patients and/or PRs and, as I think we all know here, experience is key in this area.   

Pam - I am so sorry you have been through a disappointing cycle.  However, I honestly think you have nothing to worry about.  On your first cycle, the docs don't really know how you'll react and they may be a little cautious for someone under 35 with good test results like yours.  225 is a low starting dose and they only upped you later on - maybe too late.  It could be that you just need a little bit more and they have had to learn that.  Please try not to worry - I truly do not think you have any reason to, although I can understand the disappointment.  Hopefully, you'll get some reassurance at your follow up.    

Laura - I like the game you made up with DP.  I hope your nan is doing ok - seems good they took her off the meds; as Natasha says, her quality of lifee seems much better.  congrats on letting someone else help with the chiplets.  You are going to need help so I think it is good to get used to it!! 

Miranda - love the new pic; don't you look great with that smile!! What a yummy mummy! Robert is pretty cure too! 

Donkey - my sis had AF pains and that was her only symptom. 

doktorJ - 225 is too low for someone of your age!  Beofre they knew she was apoor responder, Miranda wasstarted on 225 with normal FSH and at age 34!  You may well find you do much better with a different dose. 

Libby - I have to say that I think it sounds too early for donor eggs for you; it doesn't seem to me as though you really have a problem with agg numbers or quality - it sounds as though your issues are male factor.  Plus, donor eggs are no guarantee either.  I know your eggies are a little older but that doesn't mean that they will automatically fail any more than donor eggs will automatically succeed.  I would give your own another go - it says a lot if that is being recommended.  A lot of places can't wait to give the DE speech the second you hit 40 and/or have an FSH above 10!!   

Beach - hope you had a good birthday. 

Nix - still cannot believe anyone ever suggested DE to you.  

Ali - I have responded to your PM. 

Ally - We are all rooting for you!  I know this is all really hard but I think you are right to give it a go.  I think it is so great you are trying to take it in your stride.  I really admire you for trying that.  If you look at the below about me this month, you'll see that I maybe need to do the same!!   It is good that AF arrived ok since I know you have worried in the past when she hasn't behaved.   

Natasha - sorry about the test results.  All very confusing and I don't know enough to help out!!  did you get the recommendation from a nurse or did you see the doc?  If it was from a nurse, can you ask for a consultation to get more of an explanation as to why this may have happened?  

Heather - great to see you; I can understand the ticker anxiety but maybe in a few weeks… 

Alegria - I see they have diagnosed a thyroid issue; that could make all the difference for you. 

Zuri - sorry about the pains.  Have they gone?  Is that your dog btw?

Hi the Kate, Fishy, Tracey, Steph, Missy, Pixie, Bobbi, Kazzie and anyone else. 

Well, I have now ovulated.  Here is a summary of the past few days (sorry for TMI):

Tuesday (CD9) - notice copious ECWM and jump on DP in the evening.

Wednesday (CD10) - wake up - jump on DP and arrive late for work owing to need to stay horizontal for 30 minutes after the deed!  EWCM still around later in the day.

Thursday (CD11) - still EWCM; jump on DP in the evening

Friday (CD12) - no EWCM and mild irritation means I suspect mild yeast infection; google madly as to whether yeast infection affects ttc; a few contradictions but most answers seem to be no except that it might make BMS painful; any cream of pessary treatment may affect sperm but there is also a warning there that they could affect condom effectiveness; so that's as clear as mud!  Decide that any infection mild so probably worth carrying on as normal so jump on DP in the evening.

Saturday (CD13) - temp rise means DP has a well earned rest 

Sunday (CD14) - temp rise continues; irritation seems to have gone so no idea if it was yeast infection or just soreness from too much BMS following 12 days without any due to travel!

Monday (CD15) - temp rise again; ovulation thus almost certainly took place on Friday since we have 3 days of higher temps.

Now worried that (a) yeast infection messed things up and (b) CD 12 is too early for a decent ovulation, although I have ALWAYS had shortish cycles (25-28 days) so I suspect this is normal for me! 

I think this is all too much analysis for month 1.  I need to get a grip!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

morning bobs!

lj- i used to ov about day 11-12.  chill sweetie!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

very good they only woke once in night, fed and stright back to sleep so i got 4 hours  kip! just all stirring now for lunch, cerys already on lap eating hence one handed post.. i.e no capital letters!!  the girls now in newborn clothes so just sorting all there premmie stuff out to take to the hospital nicu.  makes me sad them growing so much!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance on my o date ladies!!

Laura - it is a GOOD thing that the chiplets are growing!!!  Emily and Oliver are still in newborn clothes and are 2 months old now so it sounds like your three are doing just great!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

lj - they'll be leaving home soon!!!!!!    actually little ed is still in tiny baby stuff.  you gonna do a test day ticker now?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the mega quick post but just in  office and as usual a shed load to catch up on  

Scan went well, follies are growing, some mroe than others , lining is 8.6- EC will be Wednesday or Thursday depending on the blood results that I will get later.
I willl let you know asap and catch up when I can with you all.

lots of love
Me  
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Just marking the thread as at work and got no chance of doing personals, think they are keeping an eye on our internet usage 

Quick hello to everyone laura anne bobbi fishy ally ali27 donkey zuri lj miranda missy tracey steph purple and anyone i've missed.  Be back tonight to do me personals or back on later if boss buggers off out   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Kate - todd carty had me wetting myself  

Zuri - i was advised not to take anything other than paracetamol during t/x, and to keep away from ibuprofen, hope you get on ok today at the docs  

Tracey - good luck with your appointment for donor eggs, i was seriously thinking about donoring, but i think i am now too old to do so, shame would have liked to help and get cheaper t/x  

Jo M - hello my drunken buddy, the things we have to go through to get through an evening out  

Laura - positive news about your nan - must have been the visit from the chiplets   Wow, they really are growing  

Ally - go for it hun and keep as chilled as you can, we'll be right with you  

Nat - sorry can't offer an oppinion, but can give you a  

LJ - i usually ovulate on CD10-11 with a 25 day cycle, so chill lady  

Anne - doing brill hunny, you're now a pro, did you imagine being this chilled last month thinking about t/x  


BMS didn't happen yesterday, couldn't be bothered, now i'm kicking myself as i've missed the boat this month, typical   Poor DH, i think he thinks his wife has become frigid


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy - just shag him twice tonight instead hun  

Anne - fingers crossed for blood test results   

Laura - lovely news about ur nanna hunny, trips are gorgeous petal   

Ally - we are right behind you petal - all the way  

Zuri - glad u feel a bit better this morning sweetie  

Bobbi - good luck with the tax return, i wouldnt know where to start 

LJ - well done on the bonkathon - think ours may start tonight 

Hi to natasha nix ali  and everyone else, try and sneak back on for more personals when admin girl has gone and i can get back on to pc  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishy - I haven't hd sex since March! Tim def thinks I'm fridgid! Maybe keep some swimmers in the freezer for when you don't fancy it, can just defrost and 'pop them up'!  

Kate - enjoy your tax return!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - wouldn't that just be ideal   i dunno about you, but sometimes it's harder to get back on the horse than it is to say no   Although i can imagine Tim will become quite persistant soon, if you can both find the energy of course


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I remember you had a bonking ban imposed on you when you got pg!! 

Bobbi - I have to do my tax return too.  Everyone says it should be easy since I am, after all a tax lawyer.  However, lawyers don't do compliance and it is nothing like what I do day to day!

Kate - hi there

Fishy -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG - Defo EC for Wednesday- I need to go for a little poo now I'm so happy/scared/excietd/terrified


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all

Well just got back from scan and all good!! really good!

I mentioned the pain and he seemed unfazed and said oh that a good sign lets measure them then!

So had the scan i could see lots, he said he could see why i was in pain because lots of follies, i asked if there was still 6-8 (like getting blood out of a stone for info) he said there's a few more and looks to be about ten!!!!!! wow wow wow over the moon! he then measured a couple, didn't tell me the sizes (of course why would I expect anything else) but i saw on the screen when he measured that the 2 he measured were 21mm and the others around looked the same size so prob explains the pain! he said my lining looked very good, i asked the size so he measured but then never told me the size!!

Anyway got to do my pregnyl shot tonight 10,000 units then 07.45 Wednesday morning go in for egg retrieval!!! then Egg transfer 07.30 Friday morning! all happening! I asked if i would get a phonecall on Thursday to let me know how the fertilization is going and he looked at me with that look again like I am an idiot and said we'll tell you on Friday when you come back! ah right!! I see!!

I asked about freezing and he said they'll freeze remaining ones on Thursday so they don;t take them to 5 days, he said they had a high success rate with FET last year using this method

Anyway so after al the worry being told i didn't have many eggs left in Dec it seems he was wrong! when i mentioned to him that i seem to have responded really well considering Decembers prognosis h looked back at the files raised his eyes and said yes it seems so, so I think really he got ti all wrong!! pointless worrying on my behalf!!

Sorry I have to dash back out now as going to acupuncture but just wanted to let you all know how it went - I am buzzing now and was so down after last appointment!!

Little Jenny - yes thats my dog!!

Anne - wow we will be having EC the same time!! good luck!!! sounds like this cycle has gone really well for you too, will be keeping fingers firmly crossed for us both!! xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- Yay!!!!!!!!! well done you
How do you feel?
I'm so busy but can't concentrate on work now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well done anne and zuri    

You will both be pupo by friday       

Anne - maybe see u wednesday then?  OMG im cacking myself too   Already had 2 poo's 2day, not another in sight yet tho


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done ladies - sending you lots of   for wednesday and friday


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again

Zuri, congrats on proving him wrong as far as your reaction to stims is concerned! Good luck for the trigger tonight and I bet you're looking forward to your drug free day tomorrow  Keep an eye on that pain though, it's NOT normal to be bent double with it. Definitely keep your liquid intake up, even after ec to keep the empty follicles flushed through, and if the pain gets any worse or you find yourself feeling short of breath, call the clinic immediately. Has your doc not given you an out of hours number that you can contact him on?

I have to say his bedside manner leaves a hell of a lot to be desired, even taking into account the european prediliction for telling the patient absolutely nothing. He or the embryologist *should * call you on the Thursday to let you know how many have fertilised, that's just common courtesy so you don't spend 48 hours biting your nails with no clue as to what's going on! If they don't ring you then you call them! 



Anne G said:


> OMG OMG OMG - Defo EC for Wednesday- I need to go for a little poo now I'm so happy/scared/excietd/terrified


Anne -  My mum always says "I'm so happy I could s..t!" how exciting to have got to this point! So I guess you're triggering tonight too?

Jen hon - bless you for monitoring everything so religiously but I think you might be right about too much analysis! Be careful hon that it doesn't turn into a chore, you know full well that as long as you're having sex at least once every other day around ovulation time then chances are you're doing it at the right time and maximising your chances of getting preg. Don't get into that "we have to do it RIGHT NOW!!!! thing," it just puts pressure on both of you and takes the fun out of BMS 

Oh  hell just spoke to the clinic, the immunes have come back and cytokines too high again so they're recommending humira again which puts everything back for another month again so Tash I'm with you on the dilemma thing. What to do? Last time I took one course of humira, the levels came down but not below their target number of 30 but I went ahead and cycled anyway on the basis that 
1. it was still in my system so it should continue to work on reducing the levels
2. if I'd taken another shot of humira and the levels had gone up then they would have let me go ahead on a steroid based protocol anyway.

So I looked at it as well why waste money on another load if they would still let me cycle regardless of the result of the repeat immune tests... but then I didn't even get implantation with 3 good grade embies.

AAAAARRRGH!!!!! Why does it never go smoothly?! Would it be too much to ask if just once everything could fall into place? Now DH is pi55ed off because it looks like, thanks to the month long delay for the poxy humira, tx will clash with the stupid poxy skiing trip that I don't really feel like going on anyway. How ironic that he'll be happy if the stupid humira doesn't work first time because then at least there's no chance of it interfering with the everlasting skiing.

Now read that again and substitute the swearword of your choice for every "stupid" and "poxy" and the worst swear word you can think of for "everlasting" and you've got an idea of what's actually going through my head right now. Also I nearly typed "ski" word instead of "swear" word, how's that for a Freudian slip?

I am now trying to figure out how the hell I am going to do this if my employer finally comes back to me and says I can have my old job back within the next few weeks. Tx at the ARGC and working in Paris definitely don't go together but if I don't go back to work I'm seriously concerned that I'm going to lose my marbles. I'm already forgetting my english and my french is going downhill cos I don't like going out and having to talk to people so I'm now in the fantastic position of speaking two languages badly.

Sorry no more persos I need to go and scream or punch something.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Sorry about your results hun  
I am having my Ovitrelle yes tonight as well as stimms and cetrotide.  
I had a lovely poo and a little cry too- I am a sad case I know  

Fishy- Yes, I am still shocked to be honest hun- I wasn't expecting anything like this  

I keep trying to read back over the last day girls but can't keep up and end up only catching up with latest posts  
so please don't think I'm ignoring anyones news. 

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - you deserve to be happy hun, you were expecting the worse and it hasn't happened  

Nix - you don;t do things by halves - i can't even give you an oppinion, cause my head is now spinning with your dilemma   What do you WANT to do


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi gals

Zuri & Anne !!Congratulations on the follies !!! Good luck xxxxx

Natasha - I'm sorry about your results xxx I don't know anything about the immune issues so i can't offer any advice, wish I could be of some help. I'd just sent you a PM with my cookie reciepe before I'd read your post.  

Ally - Why can't you for the the scan on CD2 after only 2 days of clomid, and then if no response tell them your coming back for another scan on CD5, and then they can cancel you after that if still no response.  I don't see why they have to cancel you on CD2 without going onto CD5..... can you push Jaya on this?

Nix - I'm sorry about your results too.  I wish it could all be simple for all of us.

My god it's 4pm, I'm supposed to be out!  Better go ! No update on NY, it's going to be a few weeks before we make a final decision - go or stay and risk DH's career!

love Sam xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I want to do whatever is going to get me pregnant on this FET cycle.  What gets me about the blasted humira is the fact that once you've blown nearly 2 grand on it, they go ahead and let you cycle anyway., even if it doesn't bring the levels down.  

That's what is making it less clear cut for me.  Part of me says listen to the docs do whatever they tell you cos they know what they're doing. The other part says [email protected], why blow 2 grand on the stuff (in fact it must be nearly 3 if you include the repeat immune testing) if they could, logically, just treat me as if I'd taken 2 courses of the stuff anyway and I just want to get it done and dusted so I can either say oh yippee I'm pregnant or oh well sh1t happens, I'm never going to be pregnant, let's get on with the adoption and concentrate on my now completely banjaxed career.

Oh dear, I appear to be ranting.  Sorry about that but this is driving me nuts now, it really is.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

LJ - no wonder you have itchy bits, mrs! I think I only ever managed that much bonking on honeymoon! Bit of natural yoghurt should sort it. Ouch.

Nix me darling! I feeeel your frustration. What I would do in your shoes is two things:

Firstly, throw some old plates at the wall - make em smash into a thousand pieces. Leave the debris until you can be arsed to clear up.

Then, secondly, I would flip a centime and go with whatever month it says - just hand over the ruddy decision, cos whatever it is you won't know if it's a good decision until D-Day anyway.

Let's add a thirdly, too - Thirdly, go and buy something ridiculously indulgent to celebrate, and book you and DH in for a nice meal out.

There - *folds arms* - done.  

Zuri - your doc has the empathy skills of a turd! Sure he hasn't got some kind of autism?

Good luck for Wednesday EC girlies! Oooohh, will we prove all the doubters wrong yet again on this thread? COURSE we will!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix Nix - ok, i've been into the clinic today to speak to Nikki as was just so stressed out over the whole thing and it has now been explained to me a lot better and i've decided to go ahead now with second lot - apparently the fact that my cytokines have gone up is still a good sign and they will come down but i just need a higher dose - its a lot better than if there had been no change. Totally understand your rationale for not going ahead with the second tx on your last cycle, the theory of your decision is what they are saying to me about how it works as i was v concerned about them flaring up again and then feeling i'd be in a worse position and poorer for it!! Theyre pretty much certain that they will come down with the higher dose now and then as you say they go on a treat with steroids and ivig during stimms too, i was questioning the point of doing the second lot but am reassured now that it does make sense (TBH they have no motive of gain to make out of me having it so why would they push it anyway)  I was also quite frustrated with the delay it would mean but actually i'm only delaying by 2.5 weeks - when you have the second dosings you dont have to wait 10days after for a retest and then the week to get the results back - basically as you cant have anymore anyway once you've had the second injection of the second lot you can cycle as soon as AF or whatever dictates when you start your FET cycle so depending on your timings you wont have to delay for 5-6weeks. Funnily enough our timings could intefere with one of our ski trips - the one with DHs parents and sister which i dont really want to go on anyway - maybe your DH can take my place and you and i can have a fondue while we're having our ivigs      not sure i've quite explained it as well i've meant to so if you think i can help more PM me or even call me and i'll try to be clearer!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I am really sorry about knowing nothing about immunes but I can understand you are very frustrated.  Here's my personal view which you are free to totally ignore.  I'd suck it up and go with the extra humira.  I can understand your reservations and a certain element of cynicism but ARGC must have those great success rates for a reason.  I know it's helped by their FSH requirements but a lot of ther places have FSH limits too and they don't get those results.  Plus they have got some things right which were all wrong before in your case - like they know your eggs are not a problem!  I would stick with them - I know things aren't perfect but they have done better with you than anywhere else so it may be worth trusting them!!  However, that is just my view and you should trust instincts more than your doctors! Thanks for the advice on ttc.  I think I need to get a grip or I am in serious danger of becoming obsessive on this.  Even if we have no problems it will probably take a few months and I need to relax a bit!  

Sam - hello!

Anne - please don't feel bad for being happy!  I remember coming to this thread when things were all doom and gloom for Kate and she ended up having a dream cycle.  You were told you probably wouldn't respond and you have responded just fine.  You have every reason to have a little cry of joy. 

Zuri - I am pleased you are doing well but really sorry you had to go through being given totally wrong information!! 

Natahsa - glad you got more of an explanation; hope it will help Nix too!

Miranda - not itchy anymore but thanks for your concern.  think I need to steady the pace a bit. DP slept until noon on Saturday!

fishy -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

empathy of a turd! 

zuri and anne - well done girls - i'll go have a poo on ur behalf!

nix - mir had some good suggestions!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh god sorry Sam I've been completely selfish and not even said anything about your possible move to NY.  I think it could be a great opportunity and think how much cheaper it will be to get the chicago immune tests done over there than here!  Plus they're a lot more realistic about how many embies to put back instead of just blindly going by your age!

Ally - I would go with the scan on day 5 to give the clomid a chance.  On my most productive cycle ever I didn't start stimming til day 6 then was on menopur only and I ended up with 16 follies and this after being told I should think about DE....

Hi Mira - it's more about deciding whether to blow the dosh on the humira and extra testing or asking the clinic to go against Mr T's recommendations and just let me cycle without the extra delays and testing.  I wouldn't mind if I really understood the logic behind stopping at 2 lots of humira if it hasn't had the desired effect.  I mean if that's the case, why prescribe it in the first place?  

Oh ok Tash just seen your post, time to take a deep breath and digest it...

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - i second everything Mir said, what will be will be, whatever you do, you'll end up saying 'what if' to, you need to be happy with what you're doing and if you want to just get it over with and that's all your body and mind can cope with, then it's decision made   Hope that helps  

Lj - you put me to shame - unfortunately after 13 years TTC can become bit of a chore   Enjoy it while you can


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Coo you lot don't arf type quick!

Ok Tash, Jen you're actually making sense, I'm just so desperate to get on with it that it's making me incoherent, not to mention irrational.  I know I should take the blasted humira cos if I don't and the FET fails, I'll be saying what if for the rest of my miserable life.  Now I just need to decide whether to ask for the higher dose to begin with as one wasn't enough for me the last time. Or shall I just shut up and stop trying to make this happen more quickly and do what they tell me?  

Oh FFS, I'm sounding more and more like newbie barbie with every post.  Put that one up for a Darwin award Mira...

Hey fish just saw your reply, logically that makes sense but it feels like every decision I've ever made as far as my fertility is concerned was the wrong one.  I thought I was taking control and doing what worked for me but if the state I'm in now is anything to go by, clearly those decisions were wrong.  The only thing I did right was going to the ARGC and now I'm second guessing everything they tell me too.  Logical, no?!  My brains have turned to sh1t...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

There you go - decisions all made in one post - who says we aren't helpful, now get on that phone and sort it out


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne - super news hunny    so so happy for you, time to get yourself into super positivity mode now young lady xx

Zuri - wow no wonder you were in pain with that many follies   cant believe how shocking your docs behaviour is though, he really needs a kick up the butt! You can take reassurance that he does obviously know what hes doing though and you have got a really good result which is definitely worth overlooking his rudeness for. I would absolutely insist if i were you though that you know about fertilisation - that is totally standard practice at clinics all over the world and there is no reason at all to make you wait til friday!! demand that you be told!!! what about if there are quite a few good embies wont they decide to go to blastocyst? for all these reasons you need to know what happens with fertilisation.

LJ - please dont let ttc become an obsession already, you've just started young lady, its totally normal for it to take a few months, you want to keep the fun alive for as long as possible, am sure many of the others will back me up in how totally oppressive it becomes, how it totally wrecks any romance in your sex life and takes over your life basically - please just relax and enjoy and have fun for a few months at least  

Sam - thanks for the recipe - will respond when i get back from work this eve 

Hi Kate, Mira, Fishy xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nix - call them, see what they say, and trust them. They've gotten you a long way already. And as a friend said to me this morning when i was umming and erring over what to do its usually the things we dont do in life that we regret rather than those we do do...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry ladies, but this is the only thing i can offer as have no idea what immunes are  

I only went away for half an hour and then all these posts appear.   

Sorry nix and everyone else really do wish i could be of more help to you

But i do love you all

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Heads up, ill be locking thread shortly


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

Kate- You  look beautiful on your wedding pics hun- just had a 5 min nose    
Look out for me on Wednesday   

Pix- Missed you today young lady  

Fishy- How was your day out hun? Or have I missed a post?    

Ziri- Glad your pains have got better and all is fine. Excited?  
Your doc does need a good punch in the face though  

Nat- Sorry you're having a rough time hun, you don't deserve this . Thanks for your lovely texts too  

Nix- same as Nat to you too hun, you deserve to have things go right and this year they will  

Laura- How is nan hun?  

Tracey- Glad you had a lovely time hun  

Ally- Hi hun, have you booked scan?  

Donkey- How are you Mrs?  

Ali- Early twinges hun, thats a good sign  

Bobbi-  

Miranda- Your last post cracked me up about  Zuris doctor.      

    Sam, Beachy, Popsi, Lainey, Nikki2008, Rachel, NikkiW, swinny, Missy, LJ, kazzie, 

Just off to acupuncture now ladies speak later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls

Nix and Natasha - I'm afraid I am totally ignorant on immunes so have become a bit lost.. but I think you have to trust the clinic.  You have both done your research so you have faith in your clinic, now you have to trust them.        It's just the waiting and feeling out of control.   You are both intelligent and articulate women so keep talking to them and lets   for some BFPs.  
Nix have you given up work at the moment to concentrate on tx?

Ally I reckon the same as sam.  Go for a scan on cd2 and if there's nothing go back on cd 5.  Your paying after all...stand firm about what you want!    Good luck honey.

Anne and Zuri - Sooooo exciting for you both!! You have both done so well   
I honestly don't think the trigger shot is too bad  so don't worry anne.
Zuri I'm not convinced that you should be in that much pain, keep drinking  

LJ - as a woman who also likes to be in control I can empathise with your detailed notes, but as the others said - keep it fun for as long as possible!    it soon won't be  

hello to everyone else, hope you've had a good day at work.  I don't know how I'm going to go back to school after OTD. I sleep til 9 avery morning, then have an afternoon nap, then sleep at night.  I can't fit work in!  

take care ladies
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173386.0


----------

